# Bussit > HSL-alueen paikallisliikenne >  Havaintoja HSL-alueelta - joulukuu 2010

## Nak

1.12

Pl 721 / h67

Nf 371 / 231K
Nf 106 / 550
Nf 185 / 550
Nf 496 / 550

Helb 1116 / h98

----------


## joboo

1.12.2010

h39 / Helb 222 (Volvo 8500LE) 
h51 / Helb 224 (Volvo 8500LE)

----------


## Tonttu18

1.12

h23/ PL 712 (Volvo 8700LE)

----------


## Jompero

12/1/10

h88/9872 (Ikarus E94)
h89/11 (Lahti 402)
h82/275 (Albiino-Scala)

----------


## sm3

> 12/1/10
> 
> h88/9872 (Ikarus E94)
> h89/11 (Lahti 402)
> h82/275 (Albiino-Scala)


Tuo "albiino-Scala" on ollut h82:lla jo ainakin kaksi kuukautta. Olen nähnyt monta kertaa, ja nimenomaan auto nro. 275.

22.10 näin ensimmäisen kerran ja viimeksi 30.11

----------


## joboo

Keskiviikko 1.12.2010

Helb 424 / h45

----------


## Tonttu18

1.12

h14B/ Helb 708 (Man Lion's City) & 806 (Volvo 8700LE)

----------


## zige94

1.12.

HelB 1111/h71

----------


## aki

Vantaa 1.12

v55 / VT 500 (linjan v53 vakkari)
530 / WL 78 (linjan 111 vakkari)

----------


## Automies

1.12.

HelB 728 / h47

----------


## zige94

> 1.12
> Nf 106 / 550
> Nf 185 / 550
> Nf 496 / 550


Jaahas, eli Jokerilla on nähty tänään normaalien Jokeri Volvo 8700LE telien lisäksi: 
#106 Carrus City L teli vm. 1999
#185 Ikarus E94 teli vm. 2000 sekä
#496 Volvo 8700LE vm. 2007.

Onko Jokeri-väritykselliset vara-autot loppuneet/hajonneet myös, vai onko niitä edes olemassa enään yhtään?

Ps. Jos nuo tiedot menivät väärin, niin saa rohkeasti huomauttaa!  :Wink: 

Pss. Miten voi olla mahdollista, että tuo NF 106 olisi poistettujen kalustojen listalla?  :Eek:  Ovat sitten ottaneet takas käyttöön kalustopulan vuoksi?

----------


## zige94

2.12.

HelB 1110/h54
HelB 1112/h78
VT 331/519A, buscomit rikki, natkakortinlukija pimeenä samoin kuljettajanpääte. Kuskilta kysyin niin ei ollut saanu sitä päälle eikä varikollakaan kukaan.

----------


## aki

> Pss. Miten voi olla mahdollista, että tuo NF 106 olisi poistettujen kalustojen listalla?  Ovat sitten ottaneet takas käyttöön kalustopulan vuoksi?


Siis millä poistettujen listalla? Tietääkseni yhtäkään tuon saman sarjan city L-teliä ei ole vielä poistettu.

Vantaa 2.12

Lähdin Myyrmäestä linjan v53 bussilla klo 11.50, ajokkina oli VT 352, Martinkyläntiellä ennen Hämeenlinnanväylän siltaa keski -ja takaovet aukesivat yllätten itsestään, kuljettaja huomasi tilanteen nopeasti, pysäytti auton ja sulki ovet. Seuraavan kerran sama toistui Kehä III:lla Tuupakan rampin kohdalla, bussi oli juuri lähtenyt pysäkiltä kiihdytyskaistalle kun ovet aukesivat itsestään. Bussi vaihdettiin toiseen Ansatien pysäkillä jossa VT 136 jo valmiina odotteli ja matkustajat siirtyivät siihen.

----------


## Nak

2.12

VT 318 / 519

NF 22 / 512A <- Laatua tuollekkin linjalle  :Smile:

----------


## Tonttu18

2.12

h53/ Helb 117 (Scania Ikarus E94 ex. Metsälän Linja )

----------


## Miska

> Siis millä poistettujen listalla? Tietääkseni yhtäkään tuon saman sarjan city L-teliä ei ole vielä poistettu.


Tässä lienee tarkoitettu ylläpitämääni kalustolistaa, jossa tuo virheellinen tieto oli. Muistaakseni 106 paloi keväällä 2009, joten tuo virheeni lienee johtunut siitä.

----------


## joboo

Torstai 2.12.2010

Helb 424 / h45, nähtävästi tuo Helb 424 on Helb 9711:n tilalla
Helb 729 / h45
Helb 732 / h45

----------


## zige94

> Tässä lienee tarkoitettu ylläpitämääni kalustolistaa, jossa tuo virheellinen tieto oli. Muistaakseni 106 paloi keväällä 2009, joten tuo virheeni lienee johtunut siitä.


Varmaankin sinun listaasi. Mbnetin domainilla olevaa kalustolistaa, google haulla löysin. Siellä oli juuri NF 106 poistettujen listalla. Pahoittelen omasta puolestani virheellistä tietoa viestissäni.

----------


## aki

> 1.12
> Nf 371 / 231K


2.12

Tänään tuo sama city M oli liikenteessä vielä klo 20 jälkeen linjalla 315, havainto Rajatorpantieltä.

----------


## ipeniemela

3.12. NF #371 / e21, itse parhaillaan matkustan sillä ja on muuten hiljaista ja tasaista kyytiä  :Smile:

----------


## Automies

2.12.

HelB 19 / h53
HelB 115 / h71
NF 134 / 550

----------


## joboo

3.12.2010 Perjantai

Helb 728 / h45 (MAN Lion's City)
Helb 732 / h45 (MAN Lion's City)
Helb 9910 / h45 (Carrus City U)
VT 183 / 453 (Carrus City L)

----------


## Tonttu18

3.12

h63/ HelB 729 (Man Lion's City)

----------


## TL

Pe 3.12.10

NF 4 / 550 (korkea, lähdössä 15:48 Leppävaarasta  :Smile: )
NF 331 / h72 (korkea)

HelB 243 / h14 (h52/A:n vakio)
HelB 274 / h52A (h14:n vakio)
HelB 9911 / h52A
HelB 71 / h82 (h79:n vakio)

----------


## sm3

3.12.2010

NF 128 / 550 / Carrus City M / Scania L113 / vm. 1996

----------


## zige94

4.12.

HelB 1110/h74

----------


## joboo

Lauantai 4.12

Helb 727 / h45
Helb 728 / h45
Helb 732 / h45

----------


## joboo

Lauantai 4.12

Helb 1001 / h39

Lauantai-Sunnuntai yö 4.12-5.12

Helb 1001 / h01N

----------


## joboo

Sunnuntai 5.12

Helb 732 / h45
Helb 1001 / h39

----------


## Joonas Pio

La 4.12.

HelB 810/h68 (ilman Sonera-kokomainosta)

HelB 9853/h75

----------


## aki

> Sunnuntai 5.12
> Helb 1001 / h39


Tuo 1001 taitaa olla ihan vakkaristi viikonloppuisin linjalla h39 tai h42, arkisinhan se liikkuu linjalla 510.

Su 5.12

530 / WL 8

----------


## Tonttu18

6.12.2010

Bussi ojassa Herttoniemessä

----------


## JT

Ma 6.12. Espoo

NF #279 / 248A

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> 6.12.2010
> 
> Bussi ojassa Herttoniemessä


Kuinka ollakaan! Nobina!  :Smile:

----------


## Tonttu18

6.12

HelB 9621 (Carrus City M) seisoi Töölön sairaalan pysäkillä kilvitettynä linjalle 22 klo 13.

h66/ HelB 9806 (Volvo Carrus City L Teli)
h65A/ HelB 2 (Scania Carrus City L Teli)

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 6.12.2010

HelB 103 ja 135 / h4X

----------


## chauffer

> Kuinka ollakaan! Nobina!


asiaton kommentti, voisi olla minkä firman auto tahansa, ihan oikeesti!

----------


## joboo

Maanantai 6.12

Helb 708 / h14b
Helb 725 / h45
Helb 726 / h45
Helb 732 / h45
Helb 1107 / h14

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> asiaton kommentti, voisi olla minkä firman auto tahansa, ihan oikeesti!


Kuinka niin?
Sen verran on meininkiä seurannut, että voin todeta Nobinassa sattuvan ja tapahtuvan yllättävän paljon. En kai muuten olisi noin kommentoinut, hä?  :Wink:

----------


## joboo

> Kuinka niin?
> Sen verran on meininkiä seurannut, että voin todeta Nobinassa sattuvan ja tapahtuvan yllättävän paljon. En kai muuten olisi noin kommentoinut, hä?


Totta koska harvemmin Helb:illä noita on sattunnut!

----------


## Tonttu18

> Totta koska harvemmin Helb:illä noita on sattunnut!


Eikä millään muullakaan liikennöitsijällä. Miksi Nobinan on pakko käyttää niitä tunnettuja renkaita?

----------


## Koala

> Eikä millään muullakaan liikennöitsijällä. Miksi Nobinan on pakko käyttää niitä tunnettuja renkaita?


Mitä renkaita ne käyttävät?

----------


## Nak

> Mitä renkaita ne käyttävät?


Takana renkaita jossa on kolme pitkää pitkittäistä uraa ja vähän sivuttaisia uria kuviossa. Uutena ihan ok rengas mutta kuluneena ihan pas...

----------


## Tonttu18

Lisää kuvia:

HelBin Ikarus jumissa.

HelBin Volvo jumissa

Nobinan Volvo jumissa.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Takana renkaita jossa on kolme pitkää pitkittäistä uraa ja vähän sivuttaisia uria kuviossa. Uutena ihan ok rengas mutta kuluneena ihan pas...


Eihän tuollaista saisi talvikelillä missään tapauksessa olla! Eturenkaissa vielä menee, mutta ei takana vetopyörillä, missä pitäisi olla palakuviot!

----------


## zige94

> Tuo 1001 taitaa olla ihan vakkaristi viikonloppuisin linjalla h39 tai h42, arkisinhan se liikkuu linjalla 510.


Eikö nuo HelB 1001-1005 vai oliko siinä vielä enemmänkin tuossa sarjassa, ajele arkisin 70V:llä?

----------


## rioshin

> Eikö nuo HelB 1001-1005 vai oliko siinä vielä enemmänkin tuossa sarjassa, ajele arkisin 70V:llä?


1001 on Ruhassa, 1002-1005 Koskelassa.

----------


## Nak

7.12

WL 41 / 132

Nf 126 / e18
Nf 670 / e31

Helb 52 / 503

----------


## ipeniemela

> Miksi Nobinan on pakko käyttää niitä tunnettuja renkaita?


Koska ne on halpoja? Samasta syystähän Nobinan autot on niitä ihan uusimpia lukuunottamatta läpimätiä romuläjiä, varsinkin Ikarukset. Säästöjä, voittoja, tulosta!  :Wink:

----------


## tkp

> Koska ne on halpoja? Samasta syystähän Nobinan autot on niitä ihan uusimpia lukuunottamatta läpimätiä romuläjiä, varsinkin Ikarukset. Säästöjä, voittoja, tulosta!


Nobinalla voitaisiin ottaa käyttöön erään toisen suuren bussiyrityksen slogan "Nuukuus on hyve"  :Smile:

----------


## Automies

7.12.

NF 166 / h72

----------


## Joonas Pio

Kun katselin tämän päivän HSL:n Poikkeusinfon peruutettuja lähtöjä, niin suurin osa näytti olevan (yllätys, yllätys :Biggrin: ) Nobinan lähtöjä. Onko heillä autot/vara-autot loppu, kun noin paljon on lähtöjä peruttu?

----------


## LimoSWN

> 3.12. NF #371 / e21, itse parhaillaan matkustan sillä ja on muuten hiljaista ja tasaista kyytiä


Nuo kaksi 371 ja 372  ovat pitkälti e18 aamu ruuhkissa sekä päivällä  korkeita vuoroja sekä joskus viikonloppuisinkin vaikka sillon ei ole korkeita vuoroja merkitty.. 

/offtopic: paljonkohan he mahtaisivat pyytää noista jommasta kummasta jos sattuisi ostamaan itselleen toisen noista :offtopic/

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 15:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:05 ----------




> 7.12
> 
> WL 41 / 132
> 
> Nf 126 / e18


 1. Tuosta Wl alihankinnasta minkälainenkohan sopimus tuo on? Kivenlahdessa näkee s147,s150 ( ei tietoa A-vuorosta),mutta ajavat molempia sekä tuo mainittu s132. toissa iltana myös s156 wl ikarus fafelit.. numeroa en nähnyt

2. 2.12 nähty autot 5,8,18 ajamassa linjalla... itse tykkään kyllä tuosta mielummin kuin nämä " uudet " 4xx -sarjan autot..  samalla linjalla oli toissa viikonloppuna myös joidenkin haukkuma myrkynvihreä 113 tosin kuulemma vain Tapiola-kauklahti-tapiola siivun verran.. kuljettaja erittäin mukava ja asiallinen jostakin aasian maasta tullut kuljettaja ( kiina,japani)

----------


## Joonas Pio

Mikähän bussi tässä on kyseessä?

----------


## zige94

> Kun katselin tämän päivän HSL:n Poikkeusinfon peruutettuja lähtöjä, niin suurin osa näytti olevan (yllätys, yllätys) Nobinan lähtöjä. Onko heillä autot/vara-autot loppu, kun noin paljon on lähtöjä peruttu?


Kyllä taitaa olla kalusto lopussa. Poikkeusliikennetiedotuksia s-postistani katsottuani niin huomasin että on ollut ainakin h75A ja h77A:lla peruttuja lähtöjä kalustopulan vuoksi. Aamullakin oli joillakin linjoilla myös sama ongelma, olisiko ollut h72 ja h73?

----------


## Joonas Pio

Busseja jumissa ympäri pääkaupunkiseutua.

----------


## teme

Äsken kun käveli Elielinaukion läpi niin se oli totaalijumissa, busseja jonossa koko Töölönlahdenkatu. Ettei olisi joku jumittanut mäkeen ennen Manskua?

----------


## Tonttu18

> Äsken kun käveli Elielinaukion läpi niin se oli totaalijumissa, busseja jonossa koko Töölönlahdenkatu. Ettei olisi joku jumittanut mäkeen ennen Manskua?


Joku... Tuossa oli n. 5 bussia jumissa kun kävelin ohi. (Linjan 363A Man, Linjan 324 Volvo 8700LE, WL Ikarus E94F, Nobina Teli Carrus City L CNG jne.) Kun ne olivat päässeet pois niin seuraavat jonossa jävät jumiin.  :Wink: 

Oli myös kiva katsella kun Nobinan Volvot (linjalla 248 ja 474) jäivät jumiin Elielin odotusparkissa. Kuka nyt sinne lähtisi tällä säällä.  :Laughing:

----------


## joboo

7.12.2010

Helb 117 / h82
Helb 730 / h45
Helb 9910 / h45
Helb 9924 / 506

----------


## ipeniemela

8.12.2010 työmatkan aikana bussin ikkunasta bongattua: Puoli seitsemän aikaan aamulla Nobinan Ikarus hätävilkut päällä keskellä tietä Leppävaarassa Ratsukadulla juuri ennen Vanhan Maantien risteystä ylämäessä. Varttia myöhemmin Otaniemen ostarin pysäkillä WL:n rellu hätävilkut päällä ja valot pimeenä.

----------


## Koala

H43:a odotin eilen 7.12 reilun tunnin Kannelmäen Prismalla landelle päin, klo 20:29-21:30 ja sieltä niitä sitten alkoi tulla jonossa...

----------


## Joonas Pio

Ke 8.12.

HelB 810/h75

----------


## sm3

> H43:a odotin eilen 7.12 reilun tunnin Kannelmäen Prismalla landelle päin, klo 20:29-21:30 ja sieltä niitä sitten alkoi tulla jonossa...


Minä taas odottelin Jokeri- bussia lähes 45 minuuttia tänään aamulla. Kun niitä alko tulla niin odottelin siinä sitä "letkan" viimeistä autoa ja menin siihen. Oli varsin avaraa matkantekoa. Tämä bussi sitten ohitteli matkan aikana kaikki ne sitä ennen lähteneet bussit. 

Olin paljon aiemmin perillä kuin mitä olisin oillut jos olisin siihen ensimmäiseen sulloutunut. 

Takaisin tullessa oli kuski varmaan ottanut pysäkkijarrun pois, ja bussi oli liikkeessä silloinkin kun ihmiset hyppivät pois.

----------


## vompatti

> H43:a odotin eilen 7.12 reilun tunnin Kannelmäen Prismalla landelle päin, klo 20:29-21:30 ja sieltä niitä sitten alkoi tulla jonossa...


Olisitte iloisia, kun kerran bussit tulevat edes jonossa.

Odotin tänään Heikinlaakson pysäkillä bussia 75 kohti Rautatientoria kello 12.29-13.20. Kaksi bussia numeroltaan 75 meni kyllä kohden Puistolaa, mutta yhtään ei tullut takaisin (bussi 75A kulki usein, mutta niitä en laskenut). Kolmannella bussilla 75 lähdin itse kohti Puistolaa. Matkalla ei tullut vastaan yhtään 75:tä. Puistolassakaan ei ollut yhtään sinistä bussia! Ne kaksi päätepysäkille mennyttä 75:ttä siis katosivat eivätkä palanneet olleenkaan.

En jäänyt seuraamaan, miten kävi tuolle kolmanne 75:lle. Matkustin suosiolla junalla.

----------


## SamiK

^ Ei näkynyt 77-bussejakaan tänäaamuna. Lähdin sitten 77A & juna-yhdistelmällä keskustaan.  :Cool:

----------


## Nak

Emäntä oli lähdössä viiden jälkeen täältä kuninkaanmäestä hakaniemeen bussilla 741. Kun hänen lähdöstä oli kulunut n. 40min, niin hän soitti ja kysyi että voinko heittää tämän omalla autolla sinne, kun busseja kulkee vain kuninkaanmäkeen päin (518, 741, 742 ja v68). Lähdin sitten viemään tätä että kerkeää 19.00 mennessä hakaniemeen varmasti. Matkalla keskustaan päin en nähnyt yhtään bussia joka olisi ollut ajamassa keskustaan päin, sen sijaan busseja tuli aina 2-4 auton ryppäissä vastaan, siis esim kurvissa oli 2kpl h72 autoa ja haapaniemen pysäkiltä lähti 2kpl h72 autoa. Tässä Haapaniemen ja Kurvin välisellä osuudella jossa on ylämäki, oli 65A jäänyt jumiin ja yli kymmenen eri linjojen bussia seisoi takana. "Huvittavin" huomio minkä emäntä totesi "tossahan seisoo neljä 66A:ta ja sen takana kaksi 65A:ta"  :Biggrin:  Ja kadoneet 741:set löytyi matkalla ajamassa meille päin  :Smile: 

Huomion arvoinen seikka oli myöskin se että jätin sitten mamman siinä Hakaniemen kauppahallin kohdilla pois kyydistä ja totesin kun tämä avasi oven että ovi aurasi lumet ajoradalta pois ! Onko auramiehet menneet lakkoon vai mistä johtuu että Helsingin rajojen sisäpuolella ei ole aura käynyt ollenkaan? Varsinkaan tämmöisillä "valtaväylillä" kuten Hämeentie, Sörnäisten Rantatie ja jopa Itäväylä? 

En enää ihmettele, että bussit ei pääse minnekään siellä Helsingissä

----------


## joboo

8.12.2010

Helb 231 / h52
Helb 426 / h45
Helb 942 / h52
Helb 9910 / h45

----------


## zige94

8.12.

HelB 1110/h68

On kyllä aika huonossa kunnossa nämä tiet, tai sitten on huonot renkaat... Juuri tällä hetkellä olen matkustamassa Hämeentiellä Hakaniemen ja Sörnäisten välillä linjalla h74 autona TLL 22 (Volvo 8700LE). Melkein joka valoissa bussi jää vähäks aikaa sutimaan tyhjää ja sama juttu myös pysäkeillä. Matkustajiakin tähän tuli nyt Vilhonvuoren pysäkillä todella paljon, kaikki istumapaikat täynnä sekä osa seisomassa. Ihan kuin Arabiaan ei olisi mennyt bussia vähään aikaan tai edellinen 74 vuoro olisi peruttu. Tulen joka päivä tällä samalla vuorolla töistä eikä näin täynnä ole ollut pitkään pitkään aikaan...

Nobinan #412 lähdössä juuri hinaukseen Paavalin kirkon pysäkiltä pohjoiseen päin mentäessä.

----------


## Tonttu18

> Ke 8.12.
> 
> HelB 810/h75


Illalla oli eksynyt linjalle h53.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Illalla oli eksynyt linjalle h53.


Ja on siellä edelleenkin.

----------


## Automies

8.12. 

HelB 9604 / h66A
HelB 9701 / h70
NF 495 / 248A oli jumissa Elielinaukiolla klo 23.25. Kesti noin 5 minuuttia ennenkuin auto pääsi liikkeelle.
VT 339 / 453

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Huomion arvoinen seikka oli myöskin se että jätin sitten mamman siinä Hakaniemen kauppahallin kohdilla pois kyydistä ja totesin kun tämä avasi oven että ovi aurasi lumet ajoradalta pois ! Onko auramiehet menneet lakkoon vai mistä johtuu että Helsingin rajojen sisäpuolella ei ole aura käynyt ollenkaan? Varsinkaan tämmöisillä "valtaväylillä" kuten Hämeentie, Sörnäisten Rantatie ja jopa Itäväylä? 
> 
> En enää ihmettele, että bussit ei pääse minnekään siellä Helsingissä


Siellähän me kuljettajat busseinemme seisoimme liukkailla perunapeltokaduilla liikennevaloterrorin alaisina. Monet ajoivat tyhjiä sivuja, jottei työpäivät olisi täysin sekaisin menneet.
Oli Rautatientorin taukoluolassa juttua jopa bussien ajamisesta kesken päivän varikolle, kun kulkuolosuhteet ovat niin surkeat, että autotkin hajoilevat perunapellolla ajaessa.

----------


## zige94

9.12.

Nobinan #93 korvaamassa autoa #298 linjalla h76A.

----------


## aki

9.12

v46 / NF 331 (carrus city M)

----------


## Tonttu18

Nobinan Volvo ajoi Veolian Scalan perään

Omien autojen lisäksi rikotaan myös muiden... Toivottavasti Nobina häviää niin paljon linjoja kuin mahdollista tulevissa kilpailutuksissa!

----------


## Nak

> Toivottavasti Nobina häviää niin paljon linjoja kuin mahdollista tulevissa kilpailutuksissa!


Ei saa, muuten tässä joutuu mieron tielle  :Biggrin:  

9.12 

NF 130 / 741K

edit. [OT] Luin tuossa yhden tuttavan luona erään yrityksen lehteä ja siellä oli juttua kuinka työtoverit bongailevat toistensa vahinkoja ja sitten lähettelevät kännykuvia metroon/varttiin yms.  :Very Happy:  siinä vaan todettiin että ei kauhean asiallista toimintaa.. [/OT]

----------


## joboo

Torstai 9.12.2010

Helb 74 / h39
Helb 9910 / h45
Helb 426 / h45
231K / Nobina 417 jouset hajosivat kisahallin kohalla.

----------


## zige94

> Nobinan Volvo ajoi Veolian Scalan perään
> 
> Omien autojen lisäksi rikotaan myös muiden... Toivottavasti Nobina häviää niin paljon linjoja kuin mahdollista tulevissa kilpailutuksissa!


Itse en toivo että Nobina häviäisi linjoja. Nobina hoitanut hommansa hyvin, ainakin niiden linjojen kohdalla joita itse käytän. En voisi edes uneksia kulkevani esimerkiksi HelBin romujen ja epäsiistien bussien kyydissä. Veolialla kyydissä kyllä voisin ajella, ja pääsenki vuodenvaihteen jälkeen ajelemaan. Saa nähdä onko siistimmässä kunnossa olevia autoja kuin HelB ja ajaako paremmin (linja h74 kyseessä).

Ja sitten havaintoja: 9.12.

PL 731 näytti olevan vähän kehnossa kunnossa takaosastaan josta puuttui alhaalta isokin osa sekä edestä oikean puoleisen vilkun lasi.

TLL 19 korvaamassa TLL 22:sta illalla linjalla h74.

HelB 1110/h68

----------


## Automies

9.12.

HelB 117 / h54

----------


## joboo

> Itse en toivo että Nobina häviäisi linjoja. Nobina hoitanut hommansa hyvin, ainakin niiden linjojen kohdalla joita itse käytän. En voisi edes uneksia kulkevani esimerkiksi HelBin romujen ja epäsiistien bussien kyydissä. Veolialla kyydissä kyllä voisin ajella, ja pääsenki vuodenvaihteen jälkeen ajelemaan. Saa nähdä onko siistimmässä kunnossa olevia autoja kuin HelB ja ajaako paremmin (linja h74 kyseessä).


Joo noi mitä Helb on tarjonnut h45 niin en ole tyytyväinen kun on romuja ja likaisia ovet vinkuu ja penkit rikki/likaset.
Ja tarjoavat vuoden -97 busseja missä kuskin jopa pitää käydä vetäsemässä ovi kiinni.

----------


## zige94

> Joo noi mitä Helb on tarjonnut h45 niin en ole tyytyväinen kun on romuja ja likaisia ovet vinkuu ja penkit rikki/likaset.
> Ja tarjoavat vuoden -97 busseja missä kuskin jopa pitää käydä vetäsemässä ovi kiinni.


Menee vähäb OT jo, mutta itse käytän säännöllisesti esimerkiksi h74 ja siellä HelBiltä vakiona on #114. Ko. auto on sisältä sekä ulkoonta epäsiisti, sisätilat näyttävät karmeimmilta, lämmityskään ei näytä toimivan. Ovien kanssa kuljettajat joutuvat tappelemaan. Ko. autohan oli joku protyyppi ovilla 1+2+2.

Ja sitten taas Nobinaan littyen käytän h73, h75A, h76A ja B ja h77A aika usein. Niillä linjoilla näkyy City L:ää, Ikarusta, Scalaa ja 8700LE:tä ja ne ovat sisältä Ikaruksia lukuunottamatta yleensä erinomaisen siistissä kunnossa. Ovi vikoja en niissä ole nähnyt. Lämmityksetkin on toimimut melkein kaikissa, joissakin Ikaruksiss on ongelmia ollut. Ulkoa näyttää Scalat ja 8700LE:t myös yleensä siisteiltä. City L:t ja Ikarukset ovat suurimmaksi osaksi niin vanhoja että niissä nyt kolhuja näkyy.

No kohtahan pääsee vielä ihan uusille Volvoilla matkustajan roolissa ajelemaan  :Smile:

----------


## kuski 68

Kaikkein parhaimmat autot talvikelillä olivat HKL:n 9607-9610 ja 9846-9851. Ne ei jääneet ikinä kiinni mihinkään lumihankeen, lähti pysäkiltä kuin ohjus. Ps. kokemusta on

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 9:15 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 8:14 ----------




> Torstai 9.12.2010
> 
> Helb 74 / h39
> Helb 9910 / h45
> Helb 426 / h45
> 231K / Nobina 417 jouset hajosivat kisahallin kohalla.


Nobinan 417:stä varmaan hajosi ilmatyynyt eikä jouset, jouset oli viimeksi käytössä Wiiman korimallissa 201.

----------


## ipeniemela

8.12.2010 ja uudelleen eilen 9.12.2010 havaitsin NF #474:ssä (Volvo 8700LE/B12BLE Jokeriteli) matkustaessani saman vian, kuin muutama viikko sitten #467:ssä. ZF:n loota kyllä vaihtaa vaihteita, mutta kierrokset on tasaisesti tapissa aina, kun kuskilla on jalka polkimella. Nimimerkki Camo Lissabone tiesi kertoa palstalla vian johtuvan ZF:n lootan momenttilukituksen toimimattomuudesta, jolloin auto on kokoajan hydraulivedolla. Ei tuo ainakaan naftan kulutukselle taida hyvää tehdä...

----------


## dima

Nobinan Volvo 8500 koeajossa ilman kylkinumeroa ja koekilvillä itsenäisyyspäivänä: http://simaik.1g.fi/kuvat/Bussit/MNO...a/P1020680.JPG

----------


## zige94

10.12.

NF 22/h76B

----------


## a__m

> 8.12.2010 ja uudelleen eilen 9.12.2010 havaitsin NF #474:ssä (Volvo 8700LE/B12BLE Jokeriteli) matkustaessani saman vian, kuin muutama viikko sitten #467:ssä. ZF:n loota kyllä vaihtaa vaihteita, mutta kierrokset on tasaisesti tapissa aina, kun kuskilla on jalka polkimella. Nimimerkki Camo Lissabone tiesi kertoa palstalla vian johtuvan ZF:n lootan momenttilukituksen toimimattomuudesta, jolloin auto on kokoajan hydraulivedolla. Ei tuo ainakaan naftan kulutukselle taida hyvää tehdä...


Uudella Scalalla (ainakin Veolian 80-91) tuo onnistui liikkeelle lähdettyä napauttamalla vasemmalla jalalla jarrupoljinta niin, että veto hävisi ja painamalla sen jälkeen kaasu pohjaan. Kierrokset pysyi tapissa, meno maistui ja  polttoaineenkulutus nousi semmoiset 15 l / 100 km. Lieneekö vaihteiston bugi sitten?

Noh, ei tuommoisessa tieten toimien tietenkään ole mitään mieltä.

----------


## joboo

Perjantai 10.12.2010

Helb 34 / h45

----------


## chauffer

> Nobinan Volvo ajoi Veolian Scalan perään
> 
> Omien autojen lisäksi rikotaan myös muiden... Toivottavasti Nobina häviää niin paljon linjoja kuin mahdollista tulevissa kilpailutuksissa!


Minkä ...un takia täällä pitää kuljettajien haukkua vuoron perään toisen firman autoja ja kuskeja! Kaikissa firmoissa yhtälailla hyviä ja huonoja autoja ja samoin kuskeja! Mitä te siitä haukkumisesta saatte? en ymmärrä... Te näette vain ne uutiset mitkä koskevat jostain syystä vihaamaanne taloa, milloin se on Helb, milloin Nobina jne...

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:57 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:53 ----------




> Kaikkein parhaimmat autot talvikelillä olivat HKL:n 9607-9610 ja 9846-9851. Ne ei jääneet ikinä kiinni mihinkään lumihankeen, lähti pysäkiltä kuin ohjus.


Mielipiteeni tähän; Helbin mersut parhaita talvella, Säfflejen(jos vain lukkoperä toimii) rinnalla. Ja Volvo 8700 ihan unelma kans kun ottaa luistoneston pois päältä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## JT

Pe 10.12. 

Helsinki

HelB #9710 / 39
HelB #730 & #950 / 62

Vantaa

NF #63 / 45K
VT #375 / 70

----------


## joboo

Perjantai 10.12.2010

Helb 9904 / h39
Helb 806 / 14
Helb 606 ikkuna rikki ruskesuon kohalla oli luultavasti h42 linjalla.

----------


## ollit

10.12.2010

VT 494 (Crossway LE) / v53

----------


## Koala

> Minkä ...un takia täällä pitää kuljettajien haukkua vuoron perään toisen firman autoja ja kuskeja!!!


Siitä pitäisi ihan todella päästä eroon. Inhottavaa kun joku kertoo että bussi on ojassa ja ensimmäinen kommentti on aina että Nobina sählää taas.

----------


## joboo

Hämeentiellä taksi ajoi bussin eteen

----------


## a__m

> Siitä pitäisi ihan todella päästä eroon. Inhottavaa kun joku kertoo että bussi on ojassa ja ensimmäinen kommentti on aina että Nobina sählää taas.


Mutta niinhän se tekee.

----------


## Koala

> Mutta niinhän se tekee.


Mutta jos sovitaan että kaikki tietää jo niin ei tarvi aina uudestaan lällätellä...

----------


## sm3

> Mutta niinhän se tekee.


En ole kuski, mutta matkustajan näkökulmasta uskon että kukaan ei tahallaan aja kenekään perään. 

Tähän aikaan vuodesta jo pysäkille pysähtyminen on silkaa tuskaa kuskeille. Saatikka sitten pysäkiltä lähtö. ABS (Eikös se ABS ole) paukuttaa jarruttessa pysäkille ja uskoakseni lisää jopa jarrutusmatkaa. 

Noista vartti viesteistä, minulla on semmonen olo että tyypit itse lähettävät nuo kuvat tuonne ja sitten linkaavat tänne. Olenko väärässsä? 

Ja sitten:

09.12.2010

NF 449 Keula kärsineen näköinen. Varmaan törmännyt johonkin. 

10.12.1010

NF 122 / 550

----------


## chauffer

> En ole kuski, mutta matkustajan näkökulmasta uskon että kukaan ei tahallaan aja kenekään perään. 
> 
> Tähän aikaan vuodesta jo pysäkille pysähtyminen on silkaa tuskaa kuskeille. Saatikka sitten pysäkiltä lähtö. ABS (Eikös se ABS ole) paukuttaa jarruttessa pysäkille ja uskoakseni lisää jopa jarrutusmatkaa.


Tähän nyt sen verran että kyllä tuo pysähtyminen onnistuu ilman Abs:n hakkaamista jos vaan haluaa. Samoin pysäkiltä lähtö onnistuu sutimatta, ja vieläpä nopeammin kuin kaasu pohjassa sutien. Jos ei kaikilta onnistu niin on ihan omasta halusta kiinni... harjoittelua ja hermoja se toki vaatii..

----------


## Nak

> Tähän nyt sen verran että kyllä tuo pysähtyminen onnistuu ilman Abs:n hakkaamista jos vaan haluaa. Samoin pysäkiltä lähtö onnistuu sutimatta, ja vieläpä nopeammin kuin kaasu pohjassa sutien. Jos ei kaikilta onnistu niin on ihan omasta halusta kiinni... harjoittelua ja hermoja se toki vaatii..


Kyllähän se onnistuu, mutta haastetta siinä on ihan riittämiin kun suurin osa pysäkeistä on jo kiillotettu luistinradoiksi. Esimerkkinä voi toimia vaikka se otaniemen pysäkki jossa ne kolme autoa kolaroi tässä viikko-pari sitten. Siinä pysäkillä alkaa olla jo ihan sama että miten siihen tulee niin vähintään kerran abs-ruksuttaa ja viimeistään pysähtymisvaiheessa auto alkaa liukua paikallaan vasemmalle. Ja se vasta ärsyttävää onkin  :Mad:  

Monesti kun edellä oleva lähtee kaasupohjassa pysäkiltä, niin että lumi pöllyää takana tulevan tuulilasille. Niin itse pääsee ihan pintakaasulla pois siitä pysäkiltä ja täytyy vähän himmata ettei osu toisen perään  :Laughing: 

10.12

Vt 346 / 132
Vt 350 / 132

Nf 131 / e27 (vielä 21.00 aikaan)

----------


## aki

> Tähän nyt sen verran että kyllä tuo pysähtyminen onnistuu ilman Abs:n hakkaamista jos vaan haluaa. Samoin pysäkiltä lähtö onnistuu sutimatta, ja vieläpä nopeammin kuin kaasu pohjassa sutien. Jos ei kaikilta onnistu niin on ihan omasta halusta kiinni... harjoittelua ja hermoja se toki vaatii..


Juu, on kyllä ihan kuskista kiinni miten pysäkille tullaan ja lähdetään, joillakin kuskeilla kaasujalka vaan tuntuu olevan yhtä herkässä kuin kesäsäällä! Toki on autoissakin eroja, itse käytän usein linjan v51 lähtöä Hämeenkylästä klo 19.55 ja vuoronvaihto tapahtuu Myyrmäessä, kuskit kehuvat usein tämän scalan (VT 311) ajo-ominaisuuksia mutta lemppaisivat irisbussit jorpakkoon, 51:llä siis on vakkarit  irisbus 496 ja 497 sekä scalat 311 ja 313, viidenneksi autoksi lisättiin VT 368 joka tarjoaa omasta mielestäni parhaimman kyydin kyseisellä linjalla. Olen myös sitä mieltä että joidenkin linjojen ruuhka-lähdöissä voitaisiin hyväksyä nykyistä vanhempaa kalustoa, Esim. ruuhka-ajan kaluston iäksi voitaisiin asettaa vmax. 20v.

----------


## sm3

> Tähän nyt sen verran että kyllä tuo pysähtyminen onnistuu ilman Abs:n hakkaamista jos vaan haluaa. Samoin pysäkiltä lähtö onnistuu sutimatta, ja vieläpä nopeammin kuin kaasu pohjassa sutien. Jos ei kaikilta onnistu niin on ihan omasta halusta kiinni... harjoittelua ja hermoja se toki vaatii..


Ok, olisi tosiaan kiva kun bussin etuosassa matkustajana istuu, että se Abs- ei hakkaisin aina pysäkille mennessä, ja takana istuessa olisi kiva jos kuskit eivät sudittaisi pysäkiltä lähtiessä, koska se yleensä (en ole varma) johtanee siihen että perä vaappuu puolelta toiselle. Tuntuu nimittäin kurjalta vatsanpohjassa. Eikä pysäkillä mahdu olemaan, kun bussin perä käyttäytyy miten lystää. 

Mutta hyviä kuskeja jotka osaavat ajaa talvikeleillä varmasti löytyy, en halua syyllistää ketään. Kyllä varmasti suurin osa tekee parhaansa niillä teillä ja (matalalla)kalustolla ja Nobinankin renkailla.

Muuten, Viikin tiedekeskuksen (?) pysäkillä on aina kun olen kyydissä ollut on bussi jäänyt jumiin, siten että peruuttamatta ei irti pääse.

----------


## chauffer

> Kyllähän se onnistuu, mutta haastetta siinä on ihan riittämiin kun suurin osa pysäkeistä on jo kiillotettu luistinradoiksi. Esimerkkinä voi toimia vaikka se otaniemen pysäkki jossa ne kolme autoa kolaroi tässä viikko-pari sitten. Siinä pysäkillä alkaa olla jo ihan sama että miten siihen tulee niin vähintään kerran abs-ruksuttaa ja viimeistään pysähtymisvaiheessa auto alkaa liukua paikallaan vasemmalle. Ja se vasta ärsyttävää onkin  
> 
> Monesti kun edellä oleva lähtee kaasupohjassa pysäkiltä, niin että lumi pöllyää takana tulevan tuulilasille. Niin itse pääsee ihan pintakaasulla pois siitä pysäkiltä ja täytyy vähän himmata ettei osu toisen perään


Siinäpä se, ne pysäkit on KIILLOITETTU, kuka niitä kiilloittaa? Ne bussikuskit jotka eivät ajattele nenäänsä pidemmälle... ei siellä esim. rekkakuskit käy niitä kiilloittamassa, eikä henkilöautot..  :Biggrin:

----------


## karihoo

Olispa kaikissa busseissa ajotapaseuranta tyyliin EcoSmart paikannuksella ryyditettynä niin saataisiin kaikki sudittajat ja muutkin kaahailijat kiinni.

On nimittäin aivan erilaista ajoa kun lähden Ventoniemen kaukoliikenteen vuorolle kohti Hämeenlinnaa, heti Kehä-ykkösen jälkeen meno helpottuu. Toki ilmasto-olosuhteet meren läheisyydessä vaikuttavat paljon talvikautena mutta myös katujen kunnossapito jostain kumman syystä tuntuu sisämaassa parempilaatuiselta.

Tällä haluan ennenkaikkea sanoa, että stadissa eli Helsingissä on liikenneolosuhteet tällä hetkellä EDELLEEN varsin kehnot ja joukkoliikenteen ammattilaisille ERITTÄIN haasteelliset. Edes pääkatuja (joissa busseja menee paljon) ei ole saatu kuntoon. "Perunapelto" eli tiukkaan pakkautunut jääpolanne on kiusana monissa paikoissa. Sekä pysähtyminen risteykseen että siitä liikkeelle lähtö ovat "ihanan" hankalia  :Wink:

----------


## chauffer

> Olispa kaikissa busseissa ajotapaseuranta tyyliin EcoSmart paikannuksella ryyditettynä niin saataisiin kaikki sudittajat ja muutkin kaahailijat kiinni.


Niinpä! Monet vaan luulee että kun näytön sammuttaa niin seuranta loppuu, vaan eipä auta sekään  :Biggrin:  Ihan hyvä laite mielestäni. Kun ei neuvot muuten mene perille niin tähän on tultu  :Very Happy:

----------


## karihoo

> Tähän nyt sen verran että kyllä tuo pysähtyminen onnistuu ilman Abs:n hakkaamista jos vaan haluaa. Samoin pysäkiltä lähtö onnistuu sutimatta, ja vieläpä nopeammin kuin kaasu pohjassa sutien. Jos ei kaikilta onnistu niin on ihan omasta halusta kiinni... harjoittelua ja hermoja se toki vaatii..





> Monesti kun edellä oleva lähtee kaasupohjassa pysäkiltä, niin että lumi pöllyää takana tulevan tuulilasille. Niin itse pääsee ihan pintakaasulla pois siitä pysäkiltä ja täytyy vähän himmata ettei osu toisen perään





> Siinäpä se, ne pysäkit on KIILLOITETTU, kuka niitä kiilloittaa? Ne bussikuskit jotka eivät ajattele nenäänsä pidemmälle... ei siellä esim. rekkakuskit käy niitä kiilloittamassa, eikä henkilöautot..


Pointti on nimenomaan se, että liukukitka = sivuluisu tai sudittaminen (tms. yhtä hallitsematon tilanne) on *AINA* heikompi kuin pitävällä pinnalla pysyvän bussin pyörien kitka! Koin tämän itse viimeksi eilen iltaruuhkassa s503:lla.

----------


## Samppa

> Pointti on nimenomaan se, että liukukitka = sivuluisu tai sudittaminen (tms. yhtä hallitsematon tilanne) on *AINA* heikompi kuin ajolinjalla pysyvän bussin pyörien kitka!


Miten tämän itsestään selvän asian saisi *kaikkien* kuljettajien korvienväliin (ja sitä kautta oikeaan jalkaan)?

Nimimerkillä yritetty on. Hyviä keinoja/tapoja vastaan otetaan.

----------


## chauffer

> Miten tämän itsestään selvän asian saisi *kaikkien* kuljettajien korvienväliin (ja sitä kautta oikeaan jalkaan)?
> 
> Nimimerkillä yritetty on. Hyviä keinoja/tapoja vastaan otetaan.


Ei mitenkään koska firmat eivät kouluta kuljettajia ennakoivaan ajoon, on vaan kiire saada kuljettajat yksin linjalle. Varsinkin ne jotka kesällä kurssilla eivät saa ikinä kunnollista liukkaan kelin koulutusta... Ja suurinta osaa kuljettajista ei neuvot edes kiinnosta, ikävä kyllä. Ja pääsääntöisesti ne joilla talvella suuria ongelmia, ovat niitä jotka kesälläkin ajavat reikä päässä kaahaten... nää nyt tosin liikaa offtopic, sorry...

----------


## joboo

Kyllä nää Helbin bussitki osaa vaikka mitä sisko soitti ja sano meidän piti vaihtaa bussia ruskeasuolla mutta ei tämäkään toimi mihin voihoimme :Very Happy:

----------


## zige94

> Kyllä nää Helbin bussitki osaa vaikka mitä sisko soitti ja sano meidän piti vaihtaa bussia ruskeasuolla mutta ei tämäkään toimi mihin voihoimme


Eihän ne Helbin bussitkaa ole mitään hyviä. Todella erinomaisena esimerkkinä toimii seuraava kohta.

11.12.

Paavolantien pysäkiltä klo 16:02 HelB 1011/h54B vuoro tuli n. kello 16:34, perässään seuraava auto HelB 501 jonka arvioitu ohitusaika piti olla 16:22. Tänään olen itse menny tässä kurjassa kelissä TLL:n autolla 22 linjalla h74, Puistolassa perillä vain 4minuuttia myöhässä. Myös Nobinan bussit linjoilla h73, h76A ja B on kulkenut oikein mallikkaasti ilman pahempia muutaman minuutin myöhästymisiä.

----------


## wade

> 11.12.
> 
> Paavolantien pysäkiltä klo 16:02 HelB 1011/h54B vuoro tuli n. kello 16:34, perässään seuraava auto HelB 501 jonka arvioitu ohitusaika piti olla 16:22. Tänään olen itse menny tässä kurjassa kelissä TLL:n autolla 22 linjalla h74, Puistolassa perillä vain 4minuuttia myöhässä. Myös Nobinan bussit linjoilla h73, h76A ja B on kulkenut oikein mallikkaasti ilman pahempia muutaman minuutin myöhästymisiä.


Mittasin joskus kuukausi-pari sitten kaikkien Helsingin sisäisten bussireittien pituudet ja selvisi että (aamuyö- ja Jouko-linjoja lukuun ottamatta) juuri 54B:n reitti on kilometreissä pisin Helsingin sisäinen linja, eli sillä perusteella siellä voi tulla aika helposti varmaan myöhästymisiä..?

EDIT: Itse asiassa minulla onkin ne pituudet täällä tallellakin vielä näköjään. h54B:n edestakainen reitti on siis yhteensä n. 41,5 kilometriä. Pisin aamuyölinja on 05N, 40,5 kilometriä.

----------


## Tonttu18

11.12

h16 lähtö klo 13.13 Hernesaaresta saapui klo 13.48 Erottajan pysäkille (pitäisi olla 13.23). Autona Volvo Carrus City L (linjan h16X vakioauto) ja kilvissä 16M.

Kerrankin oli hyvä kuljettaja Nobinalla! Ajoi rauhallisesti vaikka oli noin paljon myöhässä. Kun joku alkoi kommentoimaan jotain ajotaidoista, niin vastaus oli että parempi ajaa hiljaa kuin vaarantaa kaikken matkustajien turvallisuutta.

----------


## chauffer

> Eihän ne Helbin bussitkaa ole mitään hyviä. Todella erinomaisena esimerkkinä toimii seuraava kohta.
> 
> 11.12.
> 
> Paavolantien pysäkiltä klo 16:02 HelB 1011/h54B vuoro tuli n. kello 16:34, perässään seuraava auto HelB 501 jonka arvioitu ohitusaika piti olla 16:22. Tänään olen itse menny tässä kurjassa kelissä TLL:n autolla 22 linjalla h74, Puistolassa perillä vain 4minuuttia myöhässä. Myös Nobinan bussit linjoilla h73, h76A ja B on kulkenut oikein mallikkaasti ilman pahempia muutaman minuutin myöhästymisiä.


Saako kysyä mistä tiedät Helbin autojen numeron perusteella arvioidut ohitusajat pysäkeillä?

----------


## ollit

11.12.

53 Tikkurilasta Peijakseen klo 19.40 (VT 502) jäi Tikkurilan asemalle, kun vaihtokuski ei ollut ilmestynyt paikalle. En tiedä kauanko kuskin tulo kesti, mutta matkustajien ja toki kuskin kannalta ikävää, kun auto oli kuitenkin ihan ajallaan Tikkurilassa.

Tiet tuntuivat olevan tänäänkin todella liukkaat, joten ei kyllä mikään ihme että bussit ovat myöhästelleet. Aamulla kun menin Myyrmäen suuntaan 53:lla, kuski ei saanut autoa pysähtymään yhdelle Kehän pysäkille. Pysähtyminen meni ainakin bussin mitan verran pitkäksi ja matkustaja sai hypätä bussista suoraan lumivalliin.

----------


## joboo

Lauantai 11.12.2010

Helb 412 / h45
Helb 726 / h45
Helb 949 / 345
Helb 950 / h45

----------


## zige94

> Saako kysyä mistä tiedät Helbin autojen numeron perusteella arvioidut ohitusajat pysäkeillä?


Koska olin itse menossa tuolla ensimmäisellä vuorolla, ja kuljettajan kertoman perusteella. Hän itse sanoi että on itse n.30min myöhässä. En laita noin tarkkoja tietoja pelkän arvailun perusteella. Tuo yli puoli tuntia myöhässä oleva vuoro jätti pysäkeiltä joissa ei ollut matkustajia jäämässä pois myös kyytiin pyrkivät takana tulevalle n. kymmenen minuuttia myöhässä olevalle. Itäkeskuksessa huomasin että siitävä seura vuoro oli aika ajoissa.

----------


## Automies

11.-12.12. yö

NF 442 / h06N

----------


## ipeniemela

Eilen oltiin vaimon ja muksujen kanssa menossa Kalajärvelle ruokakauppaan ja noustiin n. klo 12.25 Niipperinvarren pysäkiltä e21:een, autona NF#490. Vaimo oli menossa vaunujen kanssa keskiovesta ja painoi tietysti sitä sinistä nappia, joka on ovien vieressä, sillä seurauksella, että nappi jäi pohjaan ja kuski sai Leathermanilla kaivaa sen esiin, jotta takaovet saatiin kiinni ja bussi liikkeelle. Päättipä sitten vielä erittäin tympääntyneeseen äänensävyyn tokaista vaimolle, että "kiitti vaan kun painoit sitä", ihan kuin vaimo olisi muka tahalteen sen napin pohjaan jumittanut. Hyvää palvelua Nobinalla... :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Tonttu18

12.12

Nobinan Teli Volvo 8500LE ajoi Asema-aukion ohi klo 11.45, kilvissä ''Nobina''.

----------


## a__m

> Eilen oltiin vaimon ja muksujen kanssa menossa Kalajärvelle ruokakauppaan ja noustiin n. klo 12.25 Niipperinvarren pysäkiltä e21:een, autona NF#490. Vaimo oli menossa vaunujen kanssa keskiovesta ja painoi tietysti sitä sinistä nappia, joka on ovien vieressä, sillä seurauksella, että nappi jäi pohjaan ja kuski sai Leathermanilla kaivaa sen esiin, jotta takaovet saatiin kiinni ja bussi liikkeelle. Päättipä sitten vielä erittäin tympääntyneeseen äänensävyyn tokaista vaimolle, että "kiitti vaan kun painoit sitä", ihan kuin vaimo olisi muka tahalteen sen napin pohjaan jumittanut. Hyvää palvelua Nobinalla...


Toivottavasti muistit kertoa tämän saman myös HSL:lle.  :Smile:

----------


## toson

> Eilen oltiin vaimon ja muksujen kanssa menossa Kalajärvelle ruokakauppaan ja noustiin n. klo 12.25 Niipperinvarren pysäkiltä e21:een, autona NF#490. Vaimo oli menossa vaunujen kanssa keskiovesta ja painoi tietysti sitä sinistä nappia, joka on ovien vieressä, sillä seurauksella, että nappi jäi pohjaan ja kuski sai Leathermanilla kaivaa sen esiin, jotta takaovet saatiin kiinni ja bussi liikkeelle. Päättipä sitten vielä erittäin tympääntyneeseen äänensävyyn tokaista vaimolle, että "kiitti vaan kun painoit sitä", ihan kuin vaimo olisi muka tahalteen sen napin pohjaan jumittanut. Hyvää palvelua Nobinalla...


Minusta oli hyvin toimittu, että kuljettaja sai ovet korjattua ja matka jatkui. Olin itse samassa kyydissä ja istuin takana ja näin kaiken. Myös omalla käytökselläsi voit vaikuttaa siihen miten joukkoliikenne toimii.

----------


## joboo

Sunnuntai 12.12.2010

Helb 910 / h45
Helb 950 / 345

----------


## TEP70

> Minusta oli hyvin toimittu, että kuljettaja sai ovet korjattua ja matka jatkui. Olin itse samassa kyydissä ja istuin takana ja näin kaiken. Myös omalla käytökselläsi voit vaikuttaa siihen miten joukkoliikenne toimii.


Mitä tässä tilanteessa sitten olisi matkustajan käytöksessä pitänyt muuttaa? (Ellei tästä sitten sensuroitu jotain...) Ei nyt kyllä todellakaan ollut hyvin toimittu, jos auton puutteista aletaan syyttää matkustajia. Lastenvaununappi on siellä auton seinässä sitä varten, että sitä käytetään.

----------


## zige94

12.10.

HelB 1104/h52

----------


## Rasbelin

> Esimerkkinä voi toimia vaikka se otaniemen pysäkki jossa ne kolme autoa kolaroi tässä viikko-pari sitten. Siinä pysäkillä alkaa olla jo ihan sama että miten siihen tulee niin vähintään kerran abs-ruksuttaa ja viimeistään pysähtymisvaiheessa auto alkaa liukua paikallaan vasemmalle


Kyllä siihen pystyy yhä pysähtymään nätisti, kunhan pysähtyy joko pysäkin alku- tai loppupäähän. Käyttää pelisilmää sen mukaan onko muita busseja tulossa ja onko itsellä tarve saada kaikki ovet jalkakäytävän kohdalle. Se pysäkin puoliväli on kiitettävästi Jokeri-bussien kiillottama. Jaa mutta nythän joku varmaan älähtää tästäkin. Joka tapauksessa se kolari oli kyllä aivan älytön ja kertoo lähinnä siitä, että on olevinaan niin kiire.

----------


## ipeniemela

> Minusta oli hyvin toimittu, että kuljettaja sai ovet korjattua ja matka jatkui. Olin itse samassa kyydissä ja istuin takana ja näin kaiken. Myös omalla käytökselläsi voit vaikuttaa siihen miten joukkoliikenne toimii.


No jos kerran näit kaiken, niin kerropa sitten, mikä mun käytöksessäni oikeutti kuljettajalta vaimolleni piruilemisen, kun en ollut millään tavalla provosoiva tai aggressiivinen vaan korkeintaan hämmästelin ääneen vaimolle, että miksi just meille aina käy tällaista? Kuten TEP70 sanoi, se nappi on seinässä siksi, että sitä käytetään. Kerran aikaisemmin vaimo todisti, miten eräs vaunujen kanssa matkustanut meinasi jäädä pysäkille, kun ei kyseistä nappia painanut ja sai sitten kuskilta kirosanojen saattelemana kuulla, että kyllä sitä nappiakin saa käyttää.  :Rolling Eyes: 


EDIT: Hups, kyseessä ei ollutkaan e21, vaan s324, sillä e21 olisi jatkanut Serenaan siinä, missä meidän bussimme jäi Kalajärvelle, sinne päiväkodin vieressä olevalle päättärille.  :Embarassed:  Auto oli kuitenkin NF #490.

Oli miten oli, asiasta lähti äsken palautetta HSL:lle.

----------


## Nak

> Vaimo oli menossa vaunujen kanssa keskiovesta ja painoi tietysti sitä sinistä nappia, joka on ovien vieressä, sillä seurauksella, että nappi jäi pohjaan ja kuski sai Leathermanilla kaivaa sen esiin, jotta takaovet saatiin kiinni ja bussi liikkeelle.


Itselle myös käynyt tuo sama kun olin Jokerilla viime talvena. Joku oli painanut nappia ja lähdin itäkeskuksesta liikkeelle, ja ihmettelin kun saa tapella ovien kanssa. No sitten autossa oli suht paljon väkeä ja huutelin sitten sinne taakse, että jos viitsisivät siirtyä pois stop-nappien viereltä kun joku ihan selvästi painaa sitä kokoaika ja kävin vielä itse tarkastamassa että kukaan tai mikään ei koske mihinkään lastenvaununappiin  :Biggrin:  ei siis edes seinässä oleviin kun oli kahdet vaunut kyydissä. Keksin sitten kikan, jolla autolla pääsi liikkeelle ennekuin stop-hälytys tuli, mutta en muista kirveelläkään miten se meni. Jotenkin oven sulkemisen jälkeen piti tietyssä kohdassa painaa kaasua jotta auto lähti liikkeelle ja heti sen jälkeen kuului "pingpangpong" ääni. 

 Westendinasemalla sitten tuli vasta mieleen se ulkonappi ja sehän oli jäänyt pohjaan. Itse sain sen ulos sieltä kun vähän löysäsin sen napin ulkosyrjällä olevaa "rengasta" joka on siis ihan vaan kierteellä siinä. Ensimmäisen kerran joku painoi sen jo siinä Westendinasemalla uudestaan pohjaan, niin jätin sen renkulan sitten löysälle siitä, niin että nappi toimi oikein. Pohjaan jääminenhän johtuu siitä kun vesi menee sinne napin ja sen ympärysrenkaan väliin, se nappi kun on hölmösti semmoinen T:n muotoinen. Kun se on vähän löysällä niin vesi jopa valuu ulos sieltä, tai vaihtoehtoisesti kun sen löysää niin se jää murtuu sieltä.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:59 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 10:40 ----------

13.12

Äsken turun moottoritiellä helsinkiin päin meni TTS 1, 8 tai 9 (Lahti 402) hinurin perässä ja tästä oli teipit hävinnyt? Perässä ajoi kuitenkin Vt 517 tuulilasi hajonneena. Vaikka tuskin näillä mitään yhteyttä on

----------


## joboo

Maanantai 13.12.2010

Helb 34 / h45

----------


## aki

13.12

v44 / NF 348 (carrus city M)

----------


## zige94

13.12.

NF 410/h76A (Volvo 8700LE *TELI*)
HelB 1110/h71

----------


## zige94

13.12. yö

HelB 1108/h43

----------


## Miccoz

13.12. VT 385 / 732 hätävilkut päällä Havukoskella pysäkillä noin kello 18.30
14.12. NF 693? / 550 noin klo 8.16 Huopalahdesta WE:iin mittaristossa paloi varoitusvalo ja jatkuva Pling kilinä, siitä huolimatta matkaa kuitenkin tehtiin

----------


## Nak

> 14.12. NF 693? / 550 noin klo 8.16 Huopalahdesta WE:iin mittaristossa paloi varoitusvalo ja jatkuva Pling kilinä, siitä huolimatta matkaa kuitenkin tehtiin


Ajoin eilen itse tuolla samalla autolla, ja siinä paloi se huutomerkki, ja ping ääni kuului, mutta ei autossa kuitenkaan ole mitään selvää vikaa. Jarrupaineet on kunnossa, jousissa on ilmaa, lataus on kunnossa jne. eikä mittaristossa pala muita valoja..  :Biggrin:  Se on vaan vanha sähkövikaileva Volvo 8700  :Biggrin:

----------


## ipeniemela

Tuo volvon varoitusääni dingdingding on itselleni tuttu jo lapsuudesta, kun tokaluokkalaisena matkustin HKL:n 86-sarjan torni-volvoilla. Jos Nobina sai viimeiset City L:nsä vuonna 2005, voidaan tuosta laskea, että melkein parikymmentä vuotta on sama dingding-kilinä volvon busseissa kuulunut varoitusäänenä.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Ti 14.12.

HelB 811/h52A

----------


## Tonttu18

14.12

360/ HelB 9830 (Volvo Carrus City M)
h52/ HelB 1102 (Scania Scala)

----------


## joboo

Tiistai 14.12.2010

Helb 34 / h51
Helb 1108 / h45

----------


## Koala

14.12:

HelB 69 (teli-Ikarus) @ H43

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tänään on taas tapahtunut paljon HSL-alueen joukkoliikenteessä...

Nobinan bussi ojassa Kauklahdessa.

Raitiovaunun ja henkilöauton kolari Töölössä.

WL:n bussi savutti Munkkiniemessä.

Bussi ja henkilöauto kolaroivat Pakkalassa.

Ja tiistaina sattunutta:

Bussi ja henkilöauto kolaroivat Vallilassa. Väittäisin tosin, että tuo bussi oli linjalla 55 eikä linjalla 75, kuten uutisessa kerrotaan, koska näyttää Nobinan bussilta.

----------


## Automies

15.12.

PL 840 / h40
HelB 9830 / 345

----------


## joboo

15.12.2010

Helb 617 / h45
Helb 727 / h39&45

----------


## wade

> Bussi ja henkilöauto kolaroivat Vallilassa. Väittäisin tosin, että tuo bussi oli linjalla 55 eikä linjalla 75, kuten uutisessa kerrotaan, koska näyttää Nobinan bussilta.


Minunkin mielestäni näytti ensin Nobinalta, mutta sitten Poikkeusliikennetiedotuksesta selvisi, että joskus 17 jälkeen Rautatientorilta lähtenyt 75 oli peruttu liikenneonnettomuuden takia. Voi toki tietysti olla kyseessä jokin toinen liikenneonnettomuus, jota ei vaan oltu uutisoitu.

----------


## Joonas Pio

To 16.12.

PL 810/h64

----------


## ipeniemela

16.12.

Helb 9807 /510

Sivukilvessä 560 ja takakilpi pimeenä.

Lisäksi aamulla klo 7 lepuskista 9809 /510, kun eilen samassa vuorossa oli 903.

----------


## Nak

> Minunkin mielestäni näytti ensin Nobinalta, mutta sitten Poikkeusliikennetiedotuksesta selvisi, että joskus 17 jälkeen Rautatientorilta lähtenyt 75 oli peruttu liikenneonnettomuuden takia. Voi toki tietysti olla kyseessä jokin toinen liikenneonnettomuus, jota ei vaan oltu uutisoitu.


Kyllä tuo on Nobinan Volvo Ikarus. Tietää siitä kun ei ole määränpäänäyttöä, Scanioissa se on. Eli veikkaisin että on ollut kuitenkin linjalla 73

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 16.12.2010

Sokos-mainosteipattu Nobina 625 / h55
Flamingo-mainosteipattu VT 482 / 615

----------


## LateZ

> Ja tiistaina sattunutta:
> 
> Bussi ja henkilöauto kolaroivat Vallilassa. Väittäisin tosin, että tuo bussi oli linjalla 55 eikä linjalla 75, kuten uutisessa kerrotaan, koska näyttää Nobinan bussilta.



STA:n entinen bussi se oli, linjalla 75. Ajoin ohi siitä pelastuslaitoksen saapuessa.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> STA:n entinen bussi se oli, linjalla 75. Ajoin ohi siitä pelastuslaitoksen saapuessa.


Näyttäisi, että tuolla linjakilven yläpuolella lukee Nobina. Ja kuten tuolla sivun kommenteissa mainittiin, niin bussissa ei ole HelB:n logoa keulassa...

----------


## zige94

> Näyttäisi, että tuolla linjakilven yläpuolella lukee Nobina. Ja kuten tuolla sivun kommenteissa mainittiin, niin bussissa ei ole HelB:n logoa keulassa...


Kyllä minäkin väitän että se Nobinan on, linjakilven yläpuolella on keskellä Nobinan logo... Kuka tahansa voi käydä etsimässä Nobinan Ikaruksen ja itse katsoa että linjakilven yl'äpuolella on Nobinan logo, tuossakin selvästi siinä on jokin logo, ja HelBillä ei ole tuon muotoista, eikä taida olla tuossa kohdassakaan.

----------


## a__m

> Kyllä minäkin väitän että se Nobinan on, linjakilven yläpuolella on keskellä Nobinan logo... Kuka tahansa voi käydä etsimässä Nobinan Ikaruksen ja itse katsoa että linjakilven yl'äpuolella on Nobinan logo, tuossakin selvästi siinä on jokin logo, ja HelBillä ei ole tuon muotoista, eikä taida olla tuossa kohdassakaan.


Omasta mielestäni ne Nobinan logot ruukaavat olla siinä tuulilasin alla. Ja auton järjestysnumero on Nobinalla niin ikään tuulilasin alla.

----------


## sm3

En pysty sanomaan onko Nobina vai Helb. Näyttää vähän Nobinalta. Mutta taas moni  asia puhuu STA:n puolesta. Jos sekä jutussa että tällä foorumilla silminäkijä kertoo että se oli linjan 75 auto, niin silloin se oli. Sääli että valaistus sotkee kuvan värit, ja linjakilpi on tyhjä. 

Mutta jos se niin kovasti kiinnostaa niin lähettäkää sähköpostia kumpaankin yhtiöön ja kysykää, oliko heidän auto.  :Smile: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 17:22 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 17:17 ----------




> Kyllä minäkin väitän että se Nobinan on, linjakilven yläpuolella on keskellä Nobinan logo... Kuka tahansa voi käydä etsimässä *Nobinan Ikaruksen ja itse katsoa että linjakilven yl'äpuolella on Nobinan logo,* tuossakin selvästi siinä on jokin logo, ja HelBillä ei ole tuon muotoista, eikä taida olla tuossa kohdassakaan.


Missä? En ole nähnyt että olisi, eikä missään valokuvassakaan näy.

----------


## kuukanko

Kuvassa oleva bussi ei liity juttuun, vaan kolarissa ollut bussi oli HelB 320.

----------


## aki

Vantaa 16.12

510 / Helb 220
v50 / Iltaruuhkassa ikarus-invaasio, autot 691,700 ja 708

----------


## joboo

16.12.2010

Helb 423 / h45
Helb 1106 / h45

----------


## zige94

> Missä? En ole nähnyt että olisi, eikä missään valokuvassakaan näy.


Huomenna kun saan Nokia C7:n niin voin käydä kuvaamassa sinua varten sen  :Smile: 

16.12.

HelB 1105/s345
HelB 1106/h45

----------


## aki

Vantaa 16.12

v53 / VT 148
650 / VT 136

Kummatkin City L:t liikenteessä vielä klo 20 jälkeen.

----------


## Lassiivi

17.12.2010

VT #505 @ 520

----------


## aki

Vantaa 17.12

v51 / VT 334 (etulinjakilven numero oli normaalia paljon pienempää kokoa)
v55 / VT 452 (Ilmarinen-kokomainosbussi) ja 568 (HSL-tilaajaväreissä oleva upouusi irisbus crossway joka menee ilmeisesti Tammikuussa linjan h74 uuteen sopimukseen)

----------


## sm3

17.12.2010

550 / NF 187

----------


## Rasbelin

pe 17.12.

VT #513, 453

----------


## joboo

17.12

Helb 1106 / h45

----------


## a__m

> pe 17.12.
> 
> VT #513, 453


Ja mistä ne tuonkin löysivät?  :Very Happy:

----------


## sm3

> Huomenna kun saan Nokia C7:n niin voin käydä kuvaamassa sinua varten sen


No, kävitkö?

En nähnyt eilenkään mitään Nobinan pikku logoa etulinjakilven yläpuolella. Mutta ei se tarkoita etteikö heidän bussissa voisi sellaista olla.

----------


## Bussimake

17.12.2010

VT 571 / v61 (uusi tilaajaväreissä oleva Irisbus Crossway LE)
VT 149 / 611 (ilmeisesti autot vähissä Savonlinjalla)
VT 235 / v55,v57
NBF 77 / v45

----------


## wade

Bussi ajautui kaiteeseen rampissa - matkustajia loukkaantui

Tietääkö joku mikä bussi kyseessä? Vuokra-HelB? Harmittaa kun tuo tapahtui 100 metrin päässä kodistani mutten päässyt näpsäisemään kuvaa koska olin nukkumassa  :Laughing:

----------


## joboo

La 18.12

Helb 1106 / h45
Helb 725 / h45
Helb 804 / h45

----------


## Miska

> Bussi ajautui kaiteeseen rampissa - matkustajia loukkaantui
> 
> Tietääkö joku mikä bussi kyseessä? Vuokra-HelB? Harmittaa kun tuo tapahtui 100 metrin päässä kodistani mutten päässyt näpsäisemään kuvaa koska olin nukkumassa


Vartin uutisessa olevan kuvan perusteella jokin Nobinan ex. HelB Ikaruksista eli NOF 700 - 704.

----------


## Tonttu18

19.12

NF 483 (Volvo 8700LE) hinattiin Elielinaukiolta pois klo 13.40.
NF 60x (Volvo 8700LE Teli) hinattiin pois klo 13 Hämeentieltä.

----------


## wade

> Vartin uutisessa olevan kuvan perusteella jokin Nobinan ex. HelB Ikaruksista eli NOF 700 - 704.


Aa, uutisessa ei ollut kuvaa vielä eilen  :Smile:  Kiitos ilmoituksesta.

----------


## aki

19.12

h15A / NF 406, lisäksi linjalla oli jokin Nobinan 8700-telivolvo.

----------


## Tonttu18

19.12

h18/ HelB 601 & 602 (Man Lion's City LL)

Tuo 601 jäi Meilahdessa mäkeen, enkä sen jälkeen nähnyt autoa linjalla... Huono luistonesto verrattuna 901:een.

----------


## joboo

Su 19.12

Helb 803 / h39
Helb 909 / h45
Helb 910 / h45
Helb 1106 / h45

----------


## Nak

> 19.12
> Tuo 601 jäi Meilahdessa mäkeen, enkä sen jälkeen nähnyt autoa linjalla... Huono luistonesto verrattuna 901:een.


Eiköhän niissä sama luistonesto ole  :Wink:  601:ssä vaan huonommat renkaat

tämmöistä tänään

----------


## aki

19.12 klo 20.30-21.00

v53 / VT 374
v55 / VT 385

Linjalla v53 oli iltapäivällä myös yksi Vantaan liikenteen väreissä oleva city-L-teli, saattoi olla VT 376. Ainakin linjojen v51,v53,v55 ja 363,A vuorot olivat illalla kahdeksan maissa täysin sekaisin, itse odotin Rajatorpantiellä linjan v51 bussia jonka piti lähteä Hämeenkylästä 19.57, tätä bussia ei koskaan tullut ja sitten seuraava vaihtoehto oli v55 Varistosta klo 20.10 lähtevä bussi, klo 20.15 Variston suuntaan meni kolme linjan v55 autoa muutaman minuutein välein, autot 504,505 ja 332, näistä 505 tuli ensimmäisenä takaisin jolloin kello oli jo 20.30. Myös linjojen 363 ja 363A autot ajoivat Helsingin suuntaan lähes peräkkäin. Onneksi ei tarvitse lähteä aamuruuhkan aikaan töihin, liikenne on varmasti melko sekaisin sillä kun äsken tulin kotiin linjan v51 viimeisellä vuorolla 0.06 Lentokentältä niin lunta pyrytti yhä erittäin sakeasti.

----------


## wade

> Ainakin linjojen v51,v53,v55 ja 363,A vuorot olivat illalla kahdeksan maissa täysin sekaisin, itse odotin Rajatorpantiellä linjan v51 bussia jonka piti lähteä Hämeenkylästä 19.57, tätä bussia ei koskaan tullut ja sitten seuraava vaihtoehto oli v55 Varistosta klo 20.10 lähtevä bussi, klo 20.15 Variston suuntaan meni kolme linjan v55 autoa muutaman minuutein välein, autot 504,505 ja 332, näistä 505 tuli ensimmäisenä takaisin jolloin kello oli jo 20.30. Myös linjojen 363 ja 363A autot ajoivat Helsingin suuntaan lähes peräkkäin. Onneksi ei tarvitse lähteä aamuruuhkan aikaan töihin, liikenne on varmasti melko sekaisin sillä kun äsken tulin kotiin linjan v51 viimeisellä vuorolla 0.06 Lentokentältä niin lunta pyrytti yhä erittäin sakeasti.


Nykyään onneksi myös tietokonenörtit voivat ihmetellä myöhästymisiä poistumatta kotoaan yhtään mihinkään - Helmi-aikataulujakin katsomalla oli liikenne aika sekaisin. 550:lla oli ainakin yksi vuoro vielä kello 23 jälkeen loppuillan (2 vuoroa) vartin myöhässä, jolloin vuoroväli tuossa kohdassa oli 20-20:n sijaan 35-5. Miksei näissä tilanteissa voisi vain ajattaa tyhjänä näitä myöhässä olevia vuoroja toiselle päätepysäkille? Sama se varmaan on matkustajalle joutuuko odottamaan bussia pysäkillä pakkasessa 35 vai 40 minuuttia.

52:n viimeinen - tai ainakin luultavasti viimeinen - vuoro Vanhakaupunkiin päin huristi Maunulan läpi kello 0.20 paikkeilla...

----------


## aki

Huomattavan paljon peruttuja lähtöjä on aamuruuhkassa Kontulan linjoilla 92,94,94A,94V ja 95, 

Peruttuja lähtöjä:

92 Myllypurosta 6.41, 7.53. Itäkeskuksesta 7.41, 8.53
94 Kontulankaarelta 7.39. Itäkeskuksesta 6.57, 8.01
94A Kivikosta 6.37, 7.09, 7.41, 8.13, 8.45. Kotikonnuntieltä 6.59, 7.31, 8.03, 8.35
94V Kontulankaarelta 7.15, 8.35. Kontulasta 7.30, 8.34
95 Keinutieltä 7.35, 8.35. Itäkeskuksesta 7.10, 8.10
97 Itäkeskuksesta 8.07. 97V Mellunmäestä 8.27

Ei ole eka kerta kun Nobina peruu runsaasti vuoroja noilta linjoilta, Nobinan myllypuron varikon kalustohan taitaa olla vanhimmasta päästä ja ilmeisesti autoja on hankala saada käyntiin lumisen ja kylmän viikonlopun jäljiltä.

----------


## Nak

> Huomattavan paljon peruttuja lähtöjä on aamuruuhkassa Kontulan linjoilla 92,94,94A,94V ja 95, 
> 
> Peruttuja lähtöjä:
> 
> 92 Myllypurosta 6.41, 7.53. Itäkeskuksesta 7.41, 8.53
> 94 Kontulankaarelta 7.39. Itäkeskuksesta 6.57, 8.01
> 94A Kivikosta 6.37, 7.09, 7.41, 8.13, 8.45. Kotikonnuntieltä 6.59, 7.31, 8.03, 8.35
> 94V Kontulankaarelta 7.15, 8.35. Kontulasta 7.30, 8.34
> 95 Keinutieltä 7.35, 8.35. Itäkeskuksesta 7.10, 8.10
> ...


Onhan siellä ilmeisen vähän vara-autoja (ei niitä kyllä muillakaan varikoilla liiaksi asti ole[poistetaan vaan lisää -99 ikaruksia]) tuossakin varmasti johtuu noin paljon ajamattomia ihan 1-2 auton hajoamisesta, kun siellä yksi auto voi ajaa noita kaikkia linjoja. ja kellon ajat menee juuri niin että kierrätyksen johdosta puuttuu noin.. 94A:lta luultavasti on puuttunut tänä aamuna yksi ruuhka-auto. Tulee jännät paikat varmaan vuoden vaihteen jälkeen, kun -95 City L:t tulevat yli-ikäisiksi ja autovahvuus pienenee isolla määrällä.

----------


## JT

> Tulee jännät paikat varmaan vuoden vaihteen jälkeen, kun -95 City L:t tulevat yli-ikäisiksi ja autovahvuus pienenee isolla määrällä.


h73:lta sekä Koillis-Helsingin liityntälinjapaketista (h75A/76A,B/77A) vapautuu vuodenvaihteessa reilu parikymmentä vuosien 1999-2000 Ikarusta ja Carrusta, joita on tarjottu vain 4 kpl uusiin sopimuksiin (h62 1kpl ja Koillis-Helsinki 3 kpl) sekä vanhoihin sopimuksiin e70/71:lle 2 kpl. Täten vanhimpia 1995 City L:iä pystyttäneen korvaamaan ylijäävillä -99/00 vuosien kalustolla.

----------


## Rasbelin

ma 20.12.

WL #31, 452/K/453
WL #34, 516
WL  #106, 453
VT #148, 452/K

Vantaan Liikenteen comeback.  :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

Hki 20.12.10

Vanhannäköinen teli-säffle (ilmeisesti se Nobinan ruotsista hommaama) on Elielinaukion taukopaikalla tilaajaväreissä, linjakyltissä ruotsiksi Ej i trafik

----------


## aki

Vantaa 20.12 aamuruuhka

v44 / NF 700
v45 / NF 77
v54 / VT 137
934 / KS 73 (carrus star 602)

----------


## QS6

> ma 20.12.
> WL #34, 516


Joko tuo oli laitettu kuntoon? Näytti olleen eilen kolarissa Munkkiniemessä: http://omakaupunki.hs.fi/paakaupunki...ntain_pyryssa/.

Tai sitten jälleen kerran toimituksellisena ratkaisuna kuva ei liity uutiseen...

----------


## Lassiivi

Ma 20.12

VT #501 @ 520

----------


## sm3

20.12.2010

h82 / Helb 117

----------


## Nak

20.12

Helb 944 / 510

Vt 277 / 150A


Pari tuntia sitten oli joku Helbin 8700 poikittain matinkylässä ison omenan kohdalla piispansillan pysäkillä ja bussit helsinkiin päin koukkasivat matinkylän kautta.

----------


## ollit

20.12.2010

Tänään oli v53:n liikenne ihan sekaisin ainakin iltapäivällä. Kolmen aikaan iltapäivällä tulivat Hiekkaharjussa Myyrmäen suuntaan jonossa (Veolian) autot 358 (lentokenttä-tilaajaväritys), 376 (City L-teli), sekä Volvot 506 ja 503.

----------


## aki

> 20.12.2010
> 
> Tänään oli v53:n liikenne ihan sekaisin ainakin iltapäivällä. Kolmen aikaan iltapäivällä tulivat Hiekkaharjussa Myyrmäen suuntaan jonossa (Veolian) autot 358 (lentokenttä-tilaajaväritys), 376 (City L-teli), sekä Volvot 506 ja 503.


Oli sekaisin ihan koko päivän, odottelin linjan 53 tai 56 bussia Myyrmäessä klo 9.07, 53:n piti lähteä 9.10 ja 56:n 9.16, 9.25 mennessä ei vielä kumpaakaan bussia näkynyt ja ihmiset alkoivat jo olla kärsimättömiä. Pysäkillä odotteli myös vaihtokuski jonka piti ottaa linjan 56 lähtö 9.16, kun autoa ei näkynyt soitti hän työnjohtoon ja kysyi voisiko ottaa parkissa seisovan auton 239 ja ajaa sillä kierroksen ja vaihtaa sitten normaaliin autoon 556. Tämä kävi työnjohdolle ja näin pääsimme vihdoin matkaan. Eka linjan 53 bussi tulikin sitten jo vastaan heti terminaalista lähdettyä ja 56:n auto 556 Louhelan aseman kohdalla, Vantaankosken aseman kohdalla 53:n busseja tuli sitten jo peräkkäin kaksi kappaletta.

----------


## joboo

20.12.2010

Helb 314 / h45
Helb 424 / h45
VT 501 / 519

----------


## Jompero

> Tulee jännät paikat varmaan vuoden vaihteen jälkeen, kun -95 City L:t tulevat yli-ikäisiksi ja autovahvuus pienenee isolla määrällä.


Luuletko tosiaan, että 95 City L:ät poistuvat vuodenvaihteessa? Tietääkseni yli-ikäisiä autoja saa käyttää linjoilla joille niitä on tarjottu ennen kuin ovat yli-ikäisiä, kuten 109 jossa on 93-city M:iä. Noita NOB City L:iä saa kaiketi siis käyttää ainakin e18:lla, e19:llä, 106:lla ja h16X:llä, koska noihin niitä on aikoinaan tarjottu. Luulisin, että kun vuodenvaihteessa Nobinan liikenne lisääntyy eikä autoja nytkään liika ole, niin ainakin osa noista jää vielä kevääksi linjalle. Luulisi niiden ajavan ainakin h16X:llä.

Havaintona HelB 908 ja HelB 606 tuotiin tänään Ruhaan hinureilla. Molemmat olivat olleet kolarissa.

----------


## Nak

> Luuletko tosiaan, että 95 City L:ät poistuvat vuodenvaihteessa? Tietääkseni yli-ikäisiä autoja saa käyttää linjoilla joille niitä on tarjottu ennen kuin ovat yli-ikäisiä, kuten 109 jossa on 93-city M:iä. Noita NOB City L:iä saa kaiketi siis käyttää ainakin e18:lla, e19:llä, 106:lla ja h16X:llä, koska noihin niitä on aikoinaan tarjottu. Luulisin, että kun vuodenvaihteessa Nobinan liikenne lisääntyy eikä autoja nytkään liika ole, niin ainakin osa noista jää vielä kevääksi linjalle. Luulisi niiden ajavan ainakin h16X:llä.


Sen olen vaan kuullut että niitä ei katsasteta enää, ja suuressa osassa voimassa oleva katsastus päättyy tammikuun aikana. Tosin onhan päättäjien mieli voinut muuttua. En kyllä pistä yhtään hanttiin vaikka olisivat linjalla vielä monta vuotta, sen verran hyviä työkaluja ovat  :Smile: 

Ja ajaahan Wl:kin K202:lla vaikka niitä ei ole edes tarjottu minnekään  :Wink:

----------


## ipeniemela

Linjaa e21 ajanut NF#493 ajoi ojaan tänä aamuna noin puoli seitsemän aikaan Vanhassakartanossa s315:n päättärin kohdalla olevassa jyrkässä mäen mutkassa ja jäi siihen. Penkassa oli sen näköiset jäljet, ettei ollut ensimmäinen bussi, joka siinä oli äskettäin ulos ajanut.

Itse jatkoin s315:llä Lähderantaan ja sieltä 29T:llä Leppävaaraan, josta 550:lla Otaniemeen töihin. Viivästystä työmatkaan tuli parikymmentä minuuttia.

----------


## kuukanko

> Tietääkseni yli-ikäisiä autoja saa käyttää linjoilla joille niitä on tarjottu ennen kuin ovat yli-ikäisiä


Tiedät väärin sitten.

----------


## Nak

21.12

Nf 629 ajoi kehä 1:llä vastaan ja on teipattu Nobina väreihin

----------


## sm3

15 vuotta on maksimi HSL- alueella. Vain erikoisluvalla saa jatkaa yli-ikäiseksi. 

h82 / 814 (Volvo 8700LE) En muista nähneeni viime aikoina kyseisellä linjalla.

----------


## kuukanko

> 15 vuotta on maksimi HSL- alueella. Vain erikoisluvalla saa jatkaa yli-ikäiseksi.


16 vuotta. Useissa optiosopimuksissa on sovittu, että optiokaudella saa käyttää kalustoa, jota sai käyttää varsinaisen sopimuskauden loppuessa. Muissa tapauksissa liikennöitsijä joutuu maksamaan sanktiota yli-ikäisen kaluston käytöstä.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Tämä selittää romukaluston ison määrän. On lievästi ilmaistuna epämiellyttävää nähdä Vantaan Liikenteen tai Espoon Auton loppuunajattuja raakkeja pörräämässä Helsingin sisäisessäkin liikenteessä. Toinen häpeäpilkku vai pitäisikö sanoa saastaläiskä on HelB:in 96-alkuiset Carrukset, joista onneksi vain 9644 on käytössä. Kun se poistuu, juon kolpakon huurteista.

----------


## ipeniemela

Iltapäivällä kolmen pintaan oli vuorostaan linjalla 512A ajanut NF#412 jumissa Otaniemessä heti ensimmäisellä Kehä I:n pysäkillä itään päin Otaniemen liittymän jälkeen. Olin itse kyseisen bussin kyydissä, mutta kun se ei useamman minuutin kestäneen ees taas täyskaasu-kuminpoltto-suditusoperaation jälkeen edelleenkään lähtenyt liikkeelle, vaihdoin takana seisseeseen 550:aan. Kuvassa linkin takana näkyy 550 kuski yrittämässä jeesata juuttunutta bussia, savu vaan nousee renkaista. Kun juuttunut bussi sitten vihdoin lähti liikkeelle, olivat takimmaiset kääntyvät pyörät ilmeisesti jääneet jotenkin linkkuun, sillä bussi ajoi ainakin pari-kolmesataa metriä _sivuttain_, ennenkuin suoristui.  :Eek:  

Näköjään muuten kyseisen auton perä on muutenkin ottanut osumaa ja aina, kun olen ollut tuon auton kyydissä tai se on ajanut ohi, on jäähdyttimen puhallin mylvinyt täysillä, jopa 15 asteen pakkasilla...

----------


## Samppa

> Iltapäivällä kolmen pintaan oli vuorostaan linjalla 512A ajanut NF#412 jumissa Otaniemessä heti ensimmäisellä Kehä I:n pysäkillä itään päin Otaniemen liittymän jälkeen. Olin itse kyseisen bussin kyydissä, mutta kun se *ei useamman minuutin kestäneen ees taas täyskaasu-kuminpoltto-suditusoperaation jälkeen edelleenkään lähtenyt liikkeelle,* vaihdoin takana seisseeseen 550:aan.


Jos se tilanne on noin mennyt, niin siinä on kyllä ollut ammattitaito huipussaan. :Mad:

----------


## ipeniemela

> Jos se tilanne on noin mennyt, niin siinä on kyllä ollut ammattitaito huipussaan.


No kuski ainakaan ei ollut suomalainen, joten ilmeisesti hänellä ei ollut tarvittavaa kokemusta talviolosuhteissa ajamisesta. Kyseisen pysäkin jälkeinen pätkä bussikaistasta on muutenkin ongelmallinen, sillä aurojen meluaitaa vasten kasaama valtava lumivalli tekee siitä todella ahtaan. Koko tilanne lähti siitä, että bussi luisui kyseistä vallia päin ja sen jälkeen soppa olikin valmis...

----------


## chauffer

> Toinen häpeäpilkku vai pitäisikö sanoa saastaläiskä on HelB:in 96-alkuiset Carrukset, joista onneksi vain 9644 on käytössä. Kun se poistuu, juon kolpakon huurteista.


-96:a teli Carruksia vielä useita käytössä  :Biggrin:  Ja ne Carrus Cityt, mitä tarkoitit, oli niitä parhaita ja varmimpia työkaluja! Olivat lämpimiä ja huolettomia ajaa. Ei näistä uusista ole mihinkään, vikaa vaan vian perään... Volvo 8700 on toki paras silloin kun toimii..  :Wink:

----------


## aki

HSL on ilmeisesti ennakoinut kauppakeskus Jumbon ja Tammiston alueella syntyviä ruuhkia jouluviikolla kun on laittanut poikkeusinfoon linjojen v55,v57,v60,v61,v68,611,613,615 ja 650-652 olevan mahdollisesti myöhässä, syy:ruuhka, kesto: 23.12 klo 20.00 asti.

Linjat h55,K ja 506 eivät aja kumpulan kampuksen kautta 26.12 asti, syy: tie poikki, kesto: 26.12 klo 23.00 asti. Eipä siitä pietari Kalminkadun mäen lämmityksestä juurikaan apua ole kovilla pakkasilla ja ilmeisesti alueen kadut ovat taas lumen takia kaventuneet niin ahtaiksi ettei bussit mahdu toisiaan siellä ohittamaan. Olisiko järkevämpää siirtää linjat 55 ja 506 kulkemaan pysyvästi talvikaudella Intiankadun kautta kun tuo kampusalue on selvästi varsin ongelmallinen.

----------


## Nak

21.12

Nf 767 / 106T

----------


## JT

Ti 21.12. Espoo

NF #767 (UCG-767, Volvo B12BLE 6x2*4 8500LE) / 110 

Kyseinen yksilö on Nobinan värityksessä.

----------


## Nak

> Jos se tilanne on noin mennyt, niin siinä on kyllä ollut ammattitaito huipussaan.


Itse voin todistaa tämän sillä olen kyseinen työntäjä tuossa kuvassa. Tältä olisi vältytty kun olisi käyttänyt telin kevennintä ja ei olis polttanut kumia vaikka komeat savut lähtikin. Ja tosiaan meni varmaan turvesuontien risteykseen sivuluisussa. Tämä johtuu siitä kun takaakselin kääntö toimii täysin hydraulisesti ja peruuttaessa pyörät kääntyi kanttikiveä vasten väkisin linkkuun. Eikä se auto siitäkään tykkää.

----------


## Samppa

> Olisiko järkevämpää siirtää linjat 55 ja 506 kulkemaan pysyvästi talvikaudella Intiankadun kautta kun tuo kampusalue on selvästi varsin ongelmallinen.


Aivan varmasti näin olisi järkevämpää. Poikkeusreiteissä on ongelmana päivittää poikkeuksien alkaminen ja päättyminen pysäkeille, jotka eivät ole käytössä.

Lisäksi kaikki kuljettajat eivät aina saa/hanki/ymmärrä tietoa poikkeusreitistä. Näyttää käyvän niinkin, että joka toinen vuoro noudattaa poikkeusreittiä, joka toinen ei.

Aika vaikeaa matkustajalle jota varten ne bussit siellä ajavat. :Icon Frown:

----------


## ipeniemela

> Itse voin todistaa tämän sillä olen kyseinen työntäjä tuossa kuvassa.


No sori kun vaahtosin ohi kävellessäni tosta 512A:n kuskista ja siitä, miten sille sai useemman kerran sanoa, ennenku suostu avaamaan takaovet. Kunhan purnasin ääneen ja ei missään nimessä ollut suhun kohdistettu. Ihmetytti vain, kun kuski ei kuunnellut matkustajia ollenkaan, vaikka useampi sanoi sille aina takaovien ollessa pysäkin kohdalla, että päästätkö meidät ulos, keskittyi vain paniikinomaisesti D ja R-nappien vekslaamiseen ja kumin polttamiseen..




> Tältä olisi vältytty kun olisi käyttänyt telin kevennintä ja ei olis polttanut kumia vaikka komeat savut lähtikin. Ja tosiaan meni varmaan turvesuontien risteykseen sivuluisussa. Tämä johtuu siitä kun takaakselin kääntö toimii täysin hydraulisesti ja peruuttaessa pyörät kääntyi kanttikiveä vasten väkisin linkkuun. Eikä se auto siitäkään tykkää.


Toi telin keventimen käyttö näyttää olevan ajotavasta päätellen hakusessa monella muullakin kuskilla, liikennöitsijästä riippumatta. Näitkö muuten missä kunnossa perä oli ja kuulitko, miten jäähdyttimen puhallin huusi leipää? Aikamoista runtua on tuo 412 tainnut palvelusvuosiensa aikana saada...

----------


## Amatööri

> Itse voin todistaa tämän sillä olen kyseinen työntäjä tuossa kuvassa. Tältä olisi vältytty kun olisi käyttänyt telin kevennintä ja ei olis polttanut kumia vaikka komeat savut lähtikin. Ja tosiaan meni varmaan turvesuontien risteykseen sivuluisussa. Tämä johtuu siitä kun takaakselin kääntö toimii täysin hydraulisesti ja peruuttaessa pyörät kääntyi kanttikiveä vasten väkisin linkkuun. Eikä se auto siitäkään tykkää.



Jokerilla joutuu tekemään kaikkea palkkansa eteen....  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nak

> No sori kun vaahtosin ohi kävellessäni tosta 512A:n kuskista ja siitä, miten sille sai useemman kerran sanoa, ennenku suostu avaamaan takaovet. Kunhan purnasin ääneen ja ei missään nimessä ollut suhun kohdistettu. Ihmetytti vain, kun kuski ei kuunnellut matkustajia ollenkaan, vaikka useampi sanoi sille aina takaovien ollessa pysäkin kohdalla, että päästätkö meidät ulos, keskittyi vain paniikinomaisesti D ja R-nappien vekslaamiseen ja kumin polttamiseen..
> 
> 
> 
> Toi telin keventimen käyttö näyttää olevan ajotavasta päätellen hakusessa monella muullakin kuskilla, liikennöitsijästä riippumatta. Näitkö muuten missä kunnossa perä oli ja kuulitko, miten jäähdyttimen puhallin huusi leipää? Aikamoista runtua on tuo 412 tainnut palvelusvuosiensa aikana saada...


muistaakseni se on tuo samainen joka piti möykkää jo pari vuotta sitten kesäoisessä tikkurilassa kun ihmettelin että mikä tuollaista. No ei ainakaan pääse kuumenemaan


> Jokerilla joutuu tekemään kaikkea palkkansa eteen....


Pa*ka linja se on, mutta jotain se köyhän on leipänsä eteen pakko tehdä  :Wink:

----------


## joboo

Ti 21.12

Helb 28 / h45
Helb 730 / h45

----------


## Tonttu18

21.12

h41/ HelB 727 & 728 (Man Lion's City)

----------


## Jompero

> Tämä selittää romukaluston ison määrän. On lievästi ilmaistuna epämiellyttävää nähdä Vantaan Liikenteen tai Espoon Auton loppuunajattuja raakkeja pörräämässä Helsingin sisäisessäkin liikenteessä. Toinen häpeäpilkku vai pitäisikö sanoa saastaläiskä on HelB:in 96-alkuiset Carrukset, joista onneksi vain 9644 on käytössä. Kun se poistuu, juon kolpakon huurteista.


Saannen kysyä, mikä tekee HelBin Carrus Cityistä "saastanläiskiä"? Jos et ole huomannut niin ne ovat/olivat loppuun asti erittäin hyvässä kondiksessa ikäänsä nähdän ja kaiken kaikkiaan varmoja pelejä. Sekä matkustajan, että kuljettajan kannalta erittäin onnistuneita perusbusseja. Et ole ilmeisesti itse busseilla paljoakaan ajanut jos mieletäsi nuo ovat "häpeäpillkuja", sillä ei monellakaan kuljettajalla ole niistä pahaa sanottavaa.

Mielestäni paljon häpeällisempää matkustaa/ajaa jollain Scalan räppänällä, jossa jo 5 vuoden äissä katto vuotaa ja koko auto hajoaa käsiin.

Sama koskee myös vanhoja Espoon Auto tai Vantaan Liikenteen autoja. Ne ovat monesti jopa paremmassa kunnossa kun monet uudet autot. Tässä kuva yhdestä hajoamispisteessä olevasta "romusta"

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-..._4896339_n.jpg

Ja sitten päivän havantointoja

h55/ Nobinan Carrus City L:ät 74 ja 119!  :Smile: 
h14/9822
h21V/9707
345/9816

----------


## Tonttu18

21.12 
248/ NF Volvo 8500LE teli

----------


## HKL 85

22.12
HelB 9810@H18

----------


## bussifriikki

Hki 22.12.10

Nobinan uusi teli-Volvo, se joku 8900 oli linjalla 23
Ja oli Nöbön omissa vihreissä raidoissa eikä tilaajaväreissä (?!)

HelB 9911 City U oli Ruskeasuon pysäkillä hätävilkut päällä ja leuka ihan maassa kiinni.

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 22.12.2010

VT 571 (ONZ-766) / 451
NOF 767 / 248A

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Nobinan uusi teli-Volvo, se joku 8900 oli linjalla 23
> Ja oli Nöbön omissa vihreissä raidoissa eikä tilaajaväreissä (?!)


Nuo Volvo 8500LE:t tulevat poikkeuksellisesti Nobinan omissa väreissä, eikä HSL-tilaajaväreissä. Muut seuraavat uudet bussit tulevat aina automaattisesti HSL-väreissä.

Ke 22.12.

HelB:n bussi hajonnut Viikissä tänä aamuna.

----------


## zige94

> No, kävitkö?
> 
> En nähnyt eilenkään mitään Nobinan pikku logoa etulinjakilven yläpuolella. Mutta ei se tarkoita etteikö heidän bussissa voisi sellaista olla.


Vahvistan väitteeni oikeaksi että osassa Nobinan Ikaruksista siis on linjakilven yläpuolella pieni logo, mm. 160-180-sarjojen ikaruksissa olen nähnyt.. Yritän kuvan napata työmatkallani tänään, jos vastaan sattuu tulemaan.




> HSL on ilmeisesti ennakoinut kauppakeskus Jumbon ja Tammiston alueella syntyviä ruuhkia jouluviikolla kun on laittanut poikkeusinfoon linjojen v55,v57,v60,v61,v68,611,613,615 ja 650-652 olevan mahdollisesti myöhässä, syy:ruuhka, kesto: 23.12 klo 20.00 asti.
> 
> Linjat h55,K ja 506 eivät aja kumpulan kampuksen kautta 26.12 asti, syy: tie poikki, kesto: 26.12 klo 23.00 asti. Eipä siitä pietari Kalminkadun mäen lämmityksestä juurikaan apua ole kovilla pakkasilla ja ilmeisesti alueen kadut ovat taas lumen takia kaventuneet niin ahtaiksi ettei bussit mahdu toisiaan siellä ohittamaan. Olisiko järkevämpää siirtää linjat 55 ja 506 kulkemaan pysyvästi talvikaudella Intiankadun kautta kun tuo kampusalue on selvästi varsin ongelmallinen.


Myös 519, 519A ja 520 kuuluu tuohon sakkiin poikkesinfon mukaan, ja sen kyllä työmatkoilla huomaa kun Malmille saavutaan Lentoasemalta 5-20 minuuttia myöhässä...

----------


## Joonas Pio

> En nähnyt eilenkään mitään Nobinan pikku logoa etulinjakilven yläpuolella. Mutta ei se tarkoita etteikö heidän bussissa voisi sellaista olla.


Tässäpä yksi bussi, jossa sellainen on (NF 184).

----------


## sm3

> Tässäpä yksi bussi, jossa sellainen on (NF 184).


Niinpä näkyy, olen taas astetta viisaampi näissä asioissa.  :Smile:

----------


## joboo

22.12

Helb 423 / h45
Helb 730 / h45

----------


## zige94

> Tässäpä yksi bussi, jossa sellainen on (NF 184).


Joonas ehti jo näköjään löytää jostain kuvan  :Smile: 

22.10.

HelB 9923 lähdössä hinaukseen Tilanhoitajankaarella

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Joonas ehti jo näköjään löytää jostain kuvan


On oma kuvani, arkistojen kätköistä.  :Wink:

----------


## chauffer

> Hki 22.12.10
> 
> Nobinan uusi teli-Volvo, se joku 8900 oli linjalla 23
> Ja oli Nöbön omissa vihreissä raidoissa eikä tilaajaväreissä (?!)


 8500 vissiin...hassua vaan että Espoon 23 on Helbin linja ja Hesan 23 on Pohjolan Liikenteen... :Biggrin: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 14:41 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 14:38 ----------




> Hki 22.12.10
> 
> 
> 
> HelB 9911 City U oli Ruskeasuon pysäkillä hätävilkut päällä ja leuka ihan maassa kiinni.


ei ollu pysäkillä vaan juuri ennen jalankulkuvaloja n. 200 metriä pysäkin jälkeen... :Wink:  kompura oli hajonnu..

----------


## JT

Ke 22.12. Espoo

NF #763 (Volvo B12BLE 6x2*4 8500LE) / 121A ja 122

  

kalustosiirtoja:
NF #179 / h55K, aiemmin Hakunilassa 
NF #299 / e5, ennen Hakunilassa
NF #678 / h73, alkusyksyllä tämä oli sijoitettuna Espooseen mutta palannut takaisin Hakunilaan

----------


## Nak

22.12

nf 764 / 550 menossa westendin päin

----------


## bussifriikki

> 8500 vissiin...hassua vaan että Espoon 23 on Helbin linja ja Hesan 23 on Pohjolan Liikenteen...


*brainfart*, tarkoitin siis 231  :Very Happy:

----------


## Tonttu18

22.12

h79/ TLL (ilman numeroa ja valkoinen) Volvo 8700LE.

----------


## Amatööri

> Ke 22.12. Espoo
> 
> NF #763 (Volvo B12BLE 6x2*4 8500LE) / 121A ja 122


Ei pahan näköisiä työkaluja uutena. Kauankohan menee kun ovat kolhittu perunasäkeiksi?

----------


## Nak

22.12

Nf 765 / 110T

731:llä nähty auto on joku 749-752 numerolla sillä näin tänään nuo menossa hakunilaan päin peräkkäin kun köyhän talon porsaat

----------


## aki

22.12

h69 / Helb 106
v46 / NF 17
v50 / ESLL 709, Kokopäivävuorossa
v56 / VT 568, uusi Crossway HSL-väreissä

----------


## aulis

Onko noilla uusilla autoilla jo jonkinmoiset "vakiovuorot" vuodenvaihteeseen asti? Tai jos ei niin mikä olisi varmin paikka bongata?

----------


## zige94

> Onko noilla uusilla autoilla jo jonkinmoiset "vakiovuorot" vuodenvaihteeseen asti? Tai jos ei niin mikä olisi varmin paikka bongata?


Muiden havaintojen perusteella Kamppi ja Eliel voisivat olla hyvät paikat. Viikonloppuna saattaa muuten Malmin linjoilla olla noita uusia, silloin nimittäin ainakin h76a ja b sekä h77a:lla ajetaan pääosin uudemmalla kalustolla eli 8700LE:tä ollut ja Scalaa, ja luulis nyt että ottaisivat nuo uudet käyttöön heti ku ajovalmis, ovathan ne kuitenkin tarjottu linjoille h75A, h76A, h76B ja h77A kokopäivävuoroihin, eikä sopimuksen alkamisiin ole enää kuin viikko ja muutama päivä.

----------


## ollit

22.12.

NF 432 (Volvo City L) / v63

Muutamia uusia autoja Vantaan linjoilla:
NF 749 (Volvo B7RLE 4x2 8500LE) / v46
VT 571 (Crossway LE) / v57
VT 572 (Crossway LE) / v53

----------


## Nak

> 22.12.
> 
> NF 423 (Volvo City L) / v63


Tämähän on poistunut jo vuosi sitten. Ehkä 433?

----------


## zige94

23.12.

Uusia Volvo 8500LE Malmin alueella:

NF 750/s512
NF 749/h77A

HelB 1115/h54

----------


## ollit

> Tämähän on poistunut jo vuosi sitten. Ehkä 433?


Kiitos tarkkaavaisuudesta. Numerot menivät väärin päin, kyseessä oli siis NF 432.

----------


## zige94

23.12.

NF 348/h76A, korkea auto matalan vuorolla.

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:01 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 15:04 ----------

23.12.

Täysin valkoinen volvo 8700LE linjalla h71, ilmeisesti TLL:n uusia?

----------


## aki

23.12

v43 / NF 48
v55 / VT 185

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 23.12.2010

NOF 765 / 518

----------


## joboo

23.12.2010

Helb 732 / h45

----------


## vinetto

23.12

_Tikkurila
_
Nf724 / V60
Vt357 / V70

----------


## Automies

23.12.

HelB 9713 / h14
HelB 701 / h21V
HelB 21 / 506
NF 752 / 613N





> Täysin valkoinen volvo 8700LE linjalla h71, ilmeisesti TLL:n uusia?


Olisiko kylkinumero 4 ja rekisterinumero YVR-157?

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Vt 568/s650 havaittu tänään Kaisaniemessä matkalla kohti Rautatientoria upeassa *tilaajavärityksessä*! :Smile:

----------


## aki

24.12

v35 / Helb 46 (lahti 402)

HYVÄÄ JOULUA KAIKILLE FOORUMIN LUKIJOILLE!

----------


## Rattivaunu

Helsinki, joulupäivä 25.12.2010

h18: HelB 9708
h20: HelB 2, 3
h65A: HelB 9710, 9802, 9804, 9805 ja 9811

PS. Ylläkerrottu ei ole mikään vitsi.

----------


## aki

> Helsinki, joulupäivä 25.12.2010
> 
> h18: HelB 9708
> h20: HelB 2, 3
> h65A: HelB 9710, 9802, 9804, 9805 ja 9811
> 
> PS. Ylläkerrottu ei ole mikään vitsi.


Olisiko kova pakkanen aiheuttanut käynnistymisongelmia maakaasukalustoon?

----------


## joboo

25.12.2010

Helb 821 / h45

----------


## Automies

25.12.

HelB 9709/ h42
NF 74 / h55

Tammelundin uusia Volvoja linjalla h71:
YVR-154 (TLL 4)
YVR-156 (TLL 13)
YVR-157

----------


## Bussimake

24.12.2010

VT 84/973B
VT478/973K,633
VT321/v87

----------


## Pera

> YVR-157


 Tuo on varmaan TLL 7. Tänään matkustin TLL:n autolla 13 ja eroa aiemmin tulleisiin volvoihin on se että näissä uusissa ei ole avattavia kattoluukkuja!

----------


## chauffer

> Tuo on varmaan TLL 7. Tänään matkustin TLL:n autolla 13 ja eroa aiemmin tulleisiin volvoihin on se että näissä uusissa ei ole avattavia kattoluukkuja!


eipä enää saa matkustajat ilmastointia sekaisin  :Biggrin:  Ihan hyvä juttu niin pitkään kun se ilmastointi on kunnossa...  :Wink:

----------


## Automies

26.12.

PL 815 / h58B
PL 729 / h64
PL 806 / h64
PL 813 / h83

----------


## Tonttu18

26.12

h42/ HelB 1 (Scania Carrus City L teli)

----------


## karihoo

> Olisiko kova pakkanen aiheuttanut käynnistymisongelmia maakaasukalustoon?


Voipi ollakin, aattona olin itse ajossa teli-MAN #607:llä ja vesivuodon takia jouduin vaihtamaan auton. Kun luovutin auton Ruskeasuon pysäkillä niin samalla alkoi sellaiset käyntihäiriöt, että meno hyytyi kävelyvauhtiin.

----------


## joboo

26.12.2010

Helb 913 / h45
Helb 611 oltii vaihdettu ruskeasuolla Helb 725 / h45
NF 753 / 72

----------


## Rattivaunu

26.12.2010

Myös Tapanina h20:n kalusto perustui autoihin HelB 2 ja 3. Normaalisti ko. autoilla ajetaan ma - la -päivinä puolipitkiä vuoroja (tuolla samalla linjalla).

----------


## ipeniemela

27.12.2010

NF#616 oli puoli kahdeksan aikaan aamulla hätävilkut päällä Leppävaarassa Sellon ylösajorampissa tukkien sen kokonaan ja pakkottaen kaiken bussiliikenteen kulkemaan ulosajorampin kautta.

----------


## zige94

27.12

NF 138, 292/h55 (CITY L)
HelB 1101/h51

----------


## ipeniemela

27.12.

NF#764 / e15

----------


## aki

27.12

v51 / VT 150, tämän auton vantaan liikenne-väritys eroaa muista siten että yläreunan oranssin pohjan päältä puuttuu mustat raidat.
v53 ja v54 / VT 572 (HSL-tilaajaväritys)

Kalliosolantien rampit on nyt otettu käyttöön mutta kaikilla kuskeilla ei taida vielä olla tietoa pitääkö rampin kautta ajaa vai ei! Kun tulin linjalla v53 Myyrmäestä niin kuski ajoi rampin kautta mutta kun tulin takaisinpäin samalla linjalla niin bussi ohitti rampin suoraa siltaa pitkin. Rampeilla ei muuten ole vielä edes pysäkkitolppia ja entisillä pysäkeillä on vain info jossa kerrotaan pysäkin siirtyneen, missäköhän matkustajat osaavat bussia odottaa kun ei ole pysäkkiä eikä edes varmuutta mitä kautta bussi ajaa?

----------


## ipeniemela

27.12. NF#768 / 512A

----------


## joboo

27.12.2010

HelB 26 / h45
HelB 423 / h45
HelB 425 / h39
HelB 603 oli pimeenä töölön tullin kohalla n.18.50

----------


## Tonttu18

27.12

h14B/ HelB 232

HelB 210 hätävilkut päällä Oulunkylässä klo 13.

----------


## Nak

27.12

NF 752 / 742

VT 231 / v69

Helb 9808 / 510, etu linjakilvessä luki 510 WE. Tässähän on normaalisti pelkkä numeronäyttö edessä.

----------


## Joonas Pio

NOF 68:ssa on edelleen vanha matkakorttitunnus keulilla.

----------


## karihoo

> Kalliosolantien rampit on nyt otettu käyttöön mutta kaikilla kuskeilla ei taida vielä olla tietoa pitääkö rampin kautta ajaa vai ei! Kun tulin linjalla v53 Myyrmäestä niin kuski ajoi rampin kautta mutta kun tulin takaisinpäin samalla linjalla niin bussi ohitti rampin suoraa siltaa pitkin. Rampeilla ei muuten ole vielä edes pysäkkitolppia ja entisillä pysäkeillä on vain info jossa kerrotaan pysäkin siirtyneen, missäköhän matkustajat osaavat bussia odottaa kun ei ole pysäkkiä eikä edes varmuutta mitä kautta bussi ajaa?


Tätä samaa ihmettelin kun torstaiaamuna 23.12. ajoin linjalla 941. Tietokatkosko tässä pätkii?

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Helb 9808 / 510, etu linjakilvessä luki 510 WE. Tässähän on normaalisti pelkkä numeronäyttö edessä.


Itse näin 9802:ssa vastaavalla tavoin 20 LA

----------


## chauffer

> Itse näin 9802:ssa vastaavalla tavoin 20 LA


Linjakilpiä päivitettiin viime viikolla, ei ole näköjään huomioitu että noihin autoihin ei mahdu tekstiosiota... ainakaan kokonaan  :Biggrin:

----------


## Bussimake

27.12.2010

VT 571/v57
NF 767/270
VT 561/v53
VT568/452
VT 94/v55

----------


## Joonas Pio

Nobinan bussissa meni ikkuna rikki viime yönä linjalla h94N.

----------


## wade

> 27.12
> HelB 210 hätävilkut päällä Oulunkylässä klo 13.


Ja Maunulan ostoskeskuksen pysäkillä keskustasta päin parkissa kello 14 aikaan  :Rolling Eyes:  Hätäkolmio heti bussin perässä mutta ei siihen pysäkille kyllä millään toisella bussilla mahtunut enää pysähtymään muuta kun siihen lumivallin kohdalle.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Nobinan bussissa meni ikkuna rikki viime yönä linjalla h94N.


Hälläväliä-kvaliteettibussifirma-Namibiassa taas tapahtunut... Miten siellä eletään kuin pellossa... Uutista pukkaa Nobinasta enemmän kuin muista firmoista yhteensä! Mikä mättää? Motivaatio kateissa?

----------


## ipeniemela

> Hälläväliä-kvaliteettibussifirma-Namibiassa taas tapahtunut... Miten siellä eletään kuin pellossa... Uutista pukkaa Nobinasta enemmän kuin muista firmoista yhteensä! Mikä mättää? Motivaatio kateissa?


Toihan tapahtui linjalla 94N. Itsekin toistakymmentä vuotta Kontulassa asuneena muistelisin, että tollaset fönärin hajottamiset yms oli ihan arkipäivää siellä addis apepassa...

----------


## zige94

> Hälläväliä-kvaliteettibussifirma-Namibiassa taas tapahtunut... Miten siellä eletään kuin pellossa... Uutista pukkaa Nobinasta enemmän kuin muista firmoista yhteensä! Mikä mättää? Motivaatio kateissa?


Matkustajahan sen ikkunan rikki pisti. Ja kyllähän se parempi on että vie matkustajat perille asti kuin jättää odottamaan seuraavaa vuoroa. Ja tuo HelB:n miehen kommentti tuossa uutisessa on naurettava. Monesti mennyt HelBn bussilla jossa ikkuna rikki ja lasinsirpaleet matkustamossa, kuski vastaa vain että eivät lähettäneet vara-autoa, kuulemma on ihan ajokelpoinen vielä.

----------


## aki

> Nobinan bussissa meni ikkuna rikki viime yönä linjalla h94N.


Ilmeisesti kyseessä oli linjan viimeinen lähtö Rautatientorilta klo 1.25, mielestäni parempi oli ajaa vuoro loppuun asti kuin jättää matkustajat roihuvuoreen josta ei olisi enää ollut jatkoyhteyttä Kontulaan. Kenties auto olisi voitu vaihtaa toiseen Myllypuron varikon kohdalla mutta olisiko tässäkään ollut järkeä kun matkaa Kontulankaarelle oli enää muutama minuutti, mahtaako Myllypuron varikolla edes olla siihen aikaan ketään joka olisi vaihtoauton tuonut?

----------


## Camo Lissabone

Noniin, järki käyttöön nyt!
Itse en ajaisi matkustajat kyydissä ikkunattomalla autolla senttiäkään!
Ikkunoita voi pitää osana matkustajia suojaavia rakenteita.

Kuka vastaa, jos jotain sattuukin? Liikennemerkki tulee jo valmiiksi rikkinäisestä ikkunasta sisään ja palaset lentelevät ja aiheuttavat vammoja? Joku vilustuu ja sairastuu kylmästä ilmasta?
Niin , kuka vastaa jos näin ajaa? Kuljettaja tietenkin!
Joten matka seis. Silloin ei kuljettajaa voi syyttää vaaran aiheuttamisesta.
Ei ole kuljettajan vika, jos bussifirmassa ei ole ketään paikalla, joka voisi vara-auton tuoda.

----------


## aki

> Noniin, järki käyttöön nyt!
> Itse en ajaisi matkustajat kyydissä ikkunattomalla autolla senttiäkään!
> Ikkunoita voi pitää osana matkustajia suojaavia rakenteita.
> 
> Kuka vastaa, jos jotain sattuukin? Liikennemerkki tulee jo valmiiksi rikkinäisestä ikkunasta sisään ja palaset lentelevät ja aiheuttavat vammoja? Joku vilustuu ja sairastuu kylmästä ilmasta?
> Niin , kuka vastaa jos näin ajaa? Kuljettaja tietenkin!
> Joten matka seis. Silloin ei kuljettajaa voi syyttää vaaran aiheuttamisesta.
> Ei ole kuljettajan vika, jos bussifirmassa ei ole ketään paikalla, joka voisi vara-auton tuoda.


Tuo rikkoutunut ruutuhan oli suurimmaksi osaksi lastenvaunutilan kohdalla joten ei se varsinaisesti ketään suojannut, yhtälailla törmäyksessä liikennemerkki voi osua ehjään ruutuun ja rikkoa sen, eiköhän siitä synny vielä pahempaa jälkeä! Kai ne matkustajat vilustuu ja sairastuu siinäkin tapauksessa jos heidät jätetään tien päälle ilman jatkoyhteyttä! Ymmärrän toki kantasi kuljettajana koska ajattelet ensisijaisesti vastuukysymystä mutta itse matkustajana haluaisin ennemmin perille kuin jäädä keskellä pakkasyötä ihmettelemään miten pääsen kotiin, Vaikka sitten vetoisassa bussissa! Oikea ratkaisu tuossa tilanteessa olisi varmaankin ollut pyytää poliisi paikalle sillä matkustajahan ikkunan rikkoi, virkavalta olisi sitten voinut päättää saako bussilla ajaa loppumatkan matkustajat kyydissä.

----------


## hylje

> Kai ne matkustajat vilustuu ja sairastuu siinäkin tapauksessa jos heidät jätetään tien päälle ilman jatkoyhteyttä!


Kyllä. Mutta vastuu ei ole silloin kellään muulla kuin ex-matkustajalla. Vastuun välttäminen on suurin yksittäinen motivoija nykyajan tapahtumille.

----------


## ipeniemela

Helbin bussista loppui löpö?

----------


## Tonttu18

> Nobinan bussissa meni ikkuna rikki viime yönä linjalla h94N.


Nobinan johdossa ilmeisesti jokin pielessä (?) Autoja on liian vähän ja niitä ajetaan romuksi jo uutena. Nobinan liikennepäällikön kommentti on aika epäammattimainen... 

''Lähtisin siitä, että ikkunan rikkoutumiseen tulee suhtautua tapauskohtaisesti.'' :Laughing: 

Toivottavasti HSL huomioi tällaiset tapaukset kilpailutuksissa!

----------


## aki

28.12

v44 / NF 751 tai 752, havainto oli sen verran kaukaa etten erottanut viimeistä numeroa kunnolla.
v51 / VT 559 (HSL-väritys)

----------


## Nak

> Nobinan johdossa ilmeisesti jokin pielessä (?) Autoja on liian vähän ja niitä ajetaan romuksi jo uutena. Nobinan liikennepäällikön kommentti on aika epäammattimainen... 
> 
> ''Lähtisin siitä, että ikkunan rikkoutumiseen tulee suhtautua tapauskohtaisesti.''
> 
> Toivottavasti HSL huomioi tällaiset tapaukset kilpailutuksissa!


Nobinan johdossa havitellaan + merkkistä tulosta tilikauden päätökseen, ja on jopa ainoana yrityksenä pk-seudulla tähän päässyt viim. 15v aikana.. Autojen vähyys johtuu juurikin tuosta romutustahdista jonka taasen veikkaisin johtuvan koulutuksen puutteesta. Mielestäni Linja-auto kortin saaminen on edelleen liian helppoa. Tai siis istutaan luokassa kuulemassa päivät pitkät lässytystä, ja ajoharjoittelu vedetään minimituntimäärällä. Myös yritysten pitäisi panostaa ajoharjoittelukoulutukseen ennemmin kuin niihin huuhaa asiakaspalvelutunteihin. Jokainen joka haluaa olla asiakaspalveluhenkinen, sitä myös on! Ja kaikilla on huono päivä. 

Itse olisin myös soittanut poliisin vastaan jollekin pysäkille vastaan ja pyytänyt muita matkustajia siirtymään istumaan rikkoutuneen lasin etupuolelle ja ajanut hissukseen päätepysäkille päin. Turha tuohon aikaan yöstä on kenenkään kotiinmenoa viivästyttää, tuollaisen jutun takia, varsinkaan kun se ei ole edes oma syy. Ja mitä liikenneturvallisuuteen tulee niin eikö kesäisin (tai talvisin jos on jonkun mielestä kuuma) sitten saisi tuulettaa autoa ikkunat ja kattoluukut auki? Niistähän voi tulla sisälle mitä vaan? 

Ihan oikein tuolle rikkojalle että sai hytistä kyydissä, mitä meni hajottamaan lasin. Muiden osalta ei voi kun valitella tapahtunutta.

----------


## joboo

28.12.2010

Helb 704 / h39
Helb 423 / h45

----------


## zige94

> Helbin bussista loppui löpö?


Ihan perus HelBin toimintaa  :Smile:  onneksi ei enään vuodenvaihteen jälkeen tarvitse palella HelBn romuissa tai pelätä jäävänsä tien päälle, mikä onkin usein käynyt minulle. Veolia hoitaa varmasti hommansa paremmin uusilla autoillaan (h74).

28.12.

TLL YYR-156, kylkinumeroa ei ollut niin rekisteri sitten / h71
NF 750/742 (uusi Volvo 8500LE)
Myös linjalla 731 oli illalla uusi Volvo 8500LE TELI käytössä.

----------


## joboo

> Ihan perus HelBin toimintaa  onneksi ei enään vuodenvaihteen jälkeen tarvitse palella HelBn romuissa tai pelätä jäävänsä tien päälle, mikä onkin usein käynyt minulle. Veolia hoitaa varmasti hommansa paremmin uusilla autoillaan (h74).


No minun pitää viellä 2vuotta ajella kunnes pääsee noista vanhoista eroon jos pääsen kun tuo h45 on jotenkin "syrjitty linja".

----------


## Tonttu18

Molemmilla linjoilla (h45 ja h74) on Scaloja vakioautoina joka selittää miksi teidän mielestänne HelBin autot ovat romuja... Kokeilkaa jotain muita HelBin autoja niin huomaatte miten hyvässä kunnossa esim. Ikarukset ja Carrukset ovat.

----------


## joboo

> Molemmilla linjoilla (h45 ja h74) on Scaloja vakioautoina joka selittää miksi teidän mielestänne HelBin autot ovat romuja... Kokeilkaa jotain muita HelBin autoja niin huomaatte miten hyvässä kunnossa esim. Ikarukset ja Carrukset ovat.


Kyllä mielummin kuljen Ikaruksilla ja Carruksilla kuin Scaloilla!
Koska h45 Scalat ovat jotenkin jostain viallisia varsinkin Helb 610-612 joko ovet vinkuu tai katto vuotaa niskaa tai ovet ei aukea.
Niin saa nähdä mitä h45 tarjotaan vuodeksi 2013? Toivottavasti ei mitään Scaloja!

----------


## omp

Helsinki 28.12.

HELB 307 / 70

----------


## aki

> Ihan perus HelBin toimintaa  onneksi ei enään vuodenvaihteen jälkeen tarvitse palella HelBn romuissa tai pelätä jäävänsä tien päälle, mikä onkin usein käynyt minulle. Veolia hoitaa varmasti hommansa paremmin uusilla autoillaan (h74).


Voin kuule kertoa linjojen v50 ja v51 vakiokäyttäjänä että lähes päivittäin näiden linjojen uusia ivecoja on tuuraamassa jokin muu auto, linjalla v50 näkee usein kokopäivävuorossakin jonkun vanhemman ikaruksen ja v51:n vakkari ivecoja 496 ja 497 tuurailee milloin mikäkin auto. Ei se uusi auto aina autuaaksi tee!

----------


## ipeniemela

29.12. NF#777 (Volvo 8500 LE teli) / e43

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 29.12.2010

Nobina 766 / 110TA

----------


## Nak

29.12

Nf 773 / e15
Nf 770 / e43
Nf 776 / e43
Nf 778 / 121A

----------


## zige94

> Molemmilla linjoilla (h45 ja h74) on Scaloja vakioautoina joka selittää miksi teidän mielestänne HelBin autot ovat romuja... Kokeilkaa jotain muita HelBin autoja niin huomaatte miten hyvässä kunnossa esim. Ikarukset ja Carrukset ovat.


Kokopäivävuorossa on #114, joka on todella kehnossa kunnossa tällä hetkellä. Tänäänkin oli korvattu jollain 600 alkavalla Scalalla. HelBin autoista sekä yleensäkki pidän eniten Volvo 8700LE:stä, sekä Nobinan Scaloista. Aika moni HelBin Ikaruksista mitä täällä Malmin alueella liikkuu natisee sisältä inhottavasti. 

Mitä itse olen PL:n Crossareilla kulkenut olen tykännyt niistä. Haastetta Veolialle antaa ainakin Arabian kadut jotka ovat erittäin kehnossa kunnossa tällä hetkellä.

29.12.

NF 752/s742
NF 750/h77A

----------


## Automies

28.12.

HelB 9603 / h65A oli liikenteessä illalla vielä klo 20.

----------


## JT

Ke 29.12. Espoo

NF #294 / 25A (entinen Hakunilan varikon auto)
NF #779 / 110

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Tuo rikkoutunut ruutuhan oli suurimmaksi osaksi lastenvaunutilan kohdalla joten ei se varsinaisesti ketään suojannut, yhtälailla törmäyksessä liikennemerkki voi osua ehjään ruutuun ja rikkoa sen, eiköhän siitä synny vielä pahempaa jälkeä! Kai ne matkustajat vilustuu ja sairastuu siinäkin tapauksessa jos heidät jätetään tien päälle ilman jatkoyhteyttä!


Oliko tuo vitsi?

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:08 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:02 ----------




> Nobinan johdossa havitellaan + merkkistä tulosta tilikauden päätökseen, ja on jopa ainoana yrityksenä pk-seudulla tähän päässyt viim. 15v aikana..


Ihanko tosi? Entä WL ja Åberg? Mitkä ne hirveät velat olivat, mistä oli juttua vuosi pari sitten?



> Ja mitä liikenneturvallisuuteen tulee niin eikö kesäisin (tai talvisin jos on jonkun mielestä kuuma) sitten saisi tuulettaa autoa ikkunat ja kattoluukut auki? Niistähän voi tulla sisälle mitä vaan?


Oliko myös tuo vitsi? Funtsipa vähän mikä ero on avattaviksi tarkoitetuilla kattoluukuilla ja ikkunaluukuilla verrattuna kokonaiseen rikkoutuneeseen ikkunaan! Naurettavaa!

----------


## Nak

> Oliko myös tuo vitsi? Funtsipa vähän mikä ero on avattaviksi tarkoitetuilla kattoluukuilla ja ikkunaluukuilla verrattuna kokonaiseen rikkoutuneeseen ikkunaan! Naurettavaa!


Lähinnä koko, mutta jos ajat kuljettajana sivuikkuna auki ja joku juntti päättää nakata sillalta kiven bussia päin niin ei ole mahdotonta että se on sinua ohimossa? Nimim. Kotona tuuletusikkuna auki kauppareissun ajan, ja lintu käynyt sillä aikaa jättämässä terveisiä per....

Ja mieti jos asuisit vaikkapa nyt mainitussa kontulassa ja jäät yöllä vähän ennen kahta herttoniemeen miettimään, että mitähän tässä nyt ja pakkastakin on yli kymmenen tai olisi voinut olla yli kaksikymmentäkin astetta? Itse olisin vain kiitollinen siitä että matka jatkuu.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Lähinnä koko, mutta jos ajat kuljettajana sivuikkuna auki ja joku juntti päättää nakata sillalta kiven bussia päin niin ei ole mahdotonta että se on sinua ohimossa? Nimim. Kotona tuuletusikkuna auki kauppareissun ajan, ja lintu käynyt sillä aikaa jättämässä terveisiä per....
> 
> Ja mieti jos asuisit vaikkapa nyt mainitussa kontulassa ja jäät yöllä vähän ennen kahta herttoniemeen miettimään, että mitähän tässä nyt ja pakkastakin on yli kymmenen tai olisi voinut olla yli kaksikymmentäkin astetta? Itse olisin vain kiitollinen siitä että matka jatkuu.


Rehellisesti ihmettelen, miten voi olla noin vaikea ymmärtää, että tässä tapauksessa auto ei ole enää kelvollinen matkustajien kuljettamiseen! Jos ajat rikkoutuneella autolla matkustajat kyydissä, vastuu seurauksista on sinulla.

Huonosti menee, jos ei Nobinalla eli Kierrätyskeskuksella eli Namibialla ole ketään, joka tällaisessa tilanteessa voisi tuoda toisen auton tilalle. HelBillä on aina joku työnjohtaja paikalla ja yleensä myös kikkamies. Ja jonkun vuoronsa lopettavan kuljettajan saa varmasti hätätilassa autonvaihtoon. Viivytystähän siinä tulee, mutta varmasti matka pääsee aikanaan jatkumaan turvallisella autolla. Ottakoon kiireisimmät taksin.

Minä en rikkoutuneella autolla matkustajia kuljeta. Piste.

----------


## Tonttu18

Toivottavasti Nobinalle ainakin tuli sakkoja tällaisesta pelleilystä... 
Niin, ja tänään oli Nobinan uusi Säffle kolaroinut auton kanssa Hämeentiellä linjalla h73.  :Smile:

----------


## hana

> Rehellisesti ihmettelen, miten voi olla noin vaikea ymmärtää, että tässä tapauksessa auto ei ole enää kelvollinen matkustajien kuljettamiseen! Jos ajat rikkoutuneella autolla matkustajat kyydissä, vastuu seurauksista on sinulla.
> 
> Huonosti menee, jos ei Nobinalla eli Kierrätyskeskuksella eli Namibialla ole ketään, joka tällaisessa tilanteessa voisi tuoda toisen auton tilalle. HelBillä on aina joku työnjohtaja paikalla ja yleensä myös kikkamies. Ja jonkun vuoronsa lopettavan kuljettajan saa varmasti hätätilassa autonvaihtoon. Viivytystähän siinä tulee, mutta varmasti matka pääsee aikanaan jatkumaan turvallisella autolla. Ottakoon kiireisimmät taksin.
> 
> Minä en rikkoutuneella autolla matkustajia kuljeta. Piste.


Voi voi kaupunkilaisia pilkun n... Maalla ajetaan matkustajat avonaisella peräkärryllä ja eipä siellä kai erityisesti ole porukkaa kuollut, yksi ikkuna puuttuu niin ollaan kuin maailmanloppu olisi :Wink:  Ikkunan rikkoja olisi tosin pitänyt vaikka muitten matkustajien toimesta heittää rikotun ikkunan kohdalta vauhdissa ulos, sitähän hän halusi rikkoessaan ikkunan, vaikkakin se uutisen mukaan oli jo ennestään huonossa kunnossa.

----------


## Nak

> Rehellisesti ihmettelen, miten voi olla noin vaikea ymmärtää, että tässä tapauksessa auto ei ole enää kelvollinen matkustajien kuljettamiseen!


Tottahan se on ettei ollut enää kelvollinen siihen asiaan. Kuljettaja on vain käyttänyt maalaisjärkeä, eikä ole herättänyt päivystäjää/soittanut toiselle varikolle tuollaisen asian takia, jonka on oman harkinnan mukaisesti hoitanut noin (Ja luultavasti ollut joku uusi ulkomaalainen ja mennyt jonkinlaiseen paniikkiin). Tietääkseni (Helbillä töissä v.05-09) Helbilläkään ei ole kuin yhdellä varikolla yöllä "joku" muut varikot ovat omillaan. 





> Niin, ja tänään oli Nobinan uusi Säffle kolaroinut auton kanssa Hämeentiellä linjalla h73.


No arvailut piti paikkaansa.. Ei mennyt viikkoakaan  :Biggrin:

----------


## Kuski

> Rehellisesti ihmettelen, miten voi olla noin vaikea ymmärtää, että tässä tapauksessa auto ei ole enää kelvollinen matkustajien kuljettamiseen! Jos ajat rikkoutuneella autolla matkustajat kyydissä, vastuu seurauksista on sinulla.
> 
> Minä en rikkoutuneella autolla matkustajia kuljeta. Piste.


Rehellisesti ihmettelen tällaisia periaatteiden orjia, jotka ei osaa tai kykene käyttämään "maalaisjärkeä" tippaakaan! Itse olisin todellakin ajanut linjan loppuun, MIKÄLI kaikki matkustajat mahtuvat rikkoutuneen ikkunan etupuolelle istumaan. En minäkään mitään "pystypokaa" ajaisi. Mutta jos ei ole ihan pakko, niin en kyllä ala päivystäjää vaivaamaan ja odotuta matkustajia pakkasessa muutaman minuutin matkan takia! Ilmeisesti nimim. Camo Lissabone kuuluu niihin kuljettajiin, jotka jättävät 8-vuotiaan lippunsa hukanneen koululaisenkin pysäkille, koska ILMAN LIPPUA EI SAA MATKUSTAA! Piste.

Ja tuo lapsellinen väittely siitä, millä firmalla on huonointa kalustoa, on naurettavaa! Eipä ole ainakaan kolmella suurimmalla hurraamista yli 5 vuotiaassa kalustossa, eli NF, VT ja HelB.
Tuostakin syyttäisin enemmän kilpailutusta kuin firmoja!

Kiitos ja anteeksi OT.

----------


## a__m

> Voi voi kaupunkilaisia pilkun n... Maalla ajetaan matkustajat avonaisella peräkärryllä ja eipä siellä kai erityisesti ole porukkaa kuollut, yksi ikkuna puuttuu niin ollaan kuin maailmanloppu olisi Ikkunan rikkoja olisi tosin pitänyt vaikka muitten matkustajien toimesta heittää rikotun ikkunan kohdalta vauhdissa ulos, sitähän hän halusi rikkoessaan ikkunan, vaikkakin se uutisen mukaan oli jo ennestään huonossa kunnossa.


Noh, ei nyt sentään. Itse autoin tässä loppusyksystä perhetuttua toimitusjohtajaa muuan pk-seudun ulkopuolisessa "maaseudun" bussifirmassa lomittajana. Oli kunnia-asia, että firman autoissa yksikään ikkuna ei ollut maitoistunut tai halki tms., että penkkien käsinojat olivat kunnossa, etteivät penkit olleet revityt, että kuljettajan paikka oli kaikin puolin kunnossa, että autoissa ylipäätään oli siistiä, että esimerkiksi katto- ja lukuvalot tarkastettiin säännöllisesti jne.

Sama linja koski myös vara-autoja (1980-luvulta). "Avonaisia peräkärryjä" ei näkynyt.

On toki ymmärrettävää, ettei pk-seudulla suurilla liikennöitsijöillä ole aikaa eikä tarvettakaan perehtyä niin tarkkaavaisesti satapäisen liikkuvan karjansa jokaiseen yksilöön, mutta perustavanlaatuisten seikkojen tulisi olla kunnossa, mitä nyt autokaluston laatuun ylipäätään tulee.

Mitä sitten tulee kuljettajien laatuun, on ilmiselvää, ettei turvallisuusominaisuuksiltaan puutteellisella autolla tule ajaa metriäkään - aina voi olla näet se "toinen tohelo". Ikkunan puuttuminen on merkittävä tällainen puute.

Nobinaa nyt ei tunnu pelastavan mikään. Ja mikä pelastaisikaan, jos profiilinkohotusyritykset ovat lauttasaarelaisille osoitetun, toisessa viestiketjussa mainitun tervehdyskirjeen tasoisia tekstejä, jotka ovat kielellisesti liian heikkotasoisia ala-asteen kolmasluokkalaisellekin. Vähemmän sanoja, enemmän tekoja, kiitos.

----------


## joboo

29.12.2010

Helb 34 / h45
Helb 9710 / h54

----------


## Lauri Räty

29.12.2010

Nobina 766 (Volvo B12B LE/Volvo 8500LE) Espoon linjalla 10.

----------


## zige94

29.12.

TLL 4 (YYR-154) (uusi Volvo 8700 EEV) / h74, TLL 23:n tilalla.
ps. on mukaa penkit näissä kyllä, enemmän pehmusetta näissä.

HelB 922 (Volvo 8700LE) korvaamassa autoa #114 (Scala) linjalla h74.

----------


## vinetto

29.12

_Tikkurila_

Nf753 / V72

 :Cool:

----------


## zige94

29.12.

Tuli tänään illalla nähtyä myös Nobinan 629 Volvo 8700LE joka oli Nobinan uusissa vihreissä väreissä, oli linjalla h55. Mille linjalle tuo oikeasti kuuluu, miltä varikolta ja mistä tullut, en ole nimittäin ennen tuota nähnyt.

----------


## ipeniemela

30.12. NF #774 / s324

----------


## Joonas Pio

29.12.

Helsinki:
NF 754/h73
NF 74, NF 629 (uusissa Nobina-väreissä)/h55
HelB 322/h77
TLL 18, 2x uusi Volvo 8700LE/h71

Vantaa:
HelB 1001/510
NF 753/v72
NF 757/v77

Espoo:
NF 163/e24

----------


## Miccoz

29.12.
NF 777 (Nobinan värit, miksei HSL?) / s270

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Rehellisesti ihmettelen tällaisia periaatteiden orjia, jotka ei osaa tai kykene käyttämään "maalaisjärkeä" tippaakaan! Itse olisin todellakin ajanut linjan loppuun, MIKÄLI kaikki matkustajat mahtuvat rikkoutuneen ikkunan etupuolelle istumaan. En minäkään mitään "pystypokaa" ajaisi. Mutta jos ei ole ihan pakko, niin en kyllä ala päivystäjää vaivaamaan ja odotuta matkustajia pakkasessa muutaman minuutin matkan takia!


Olet sinäkin kummallinen periaatteen orja, eli sen periaatteen, että ajetaan linja perille asti, vaikka auto olisi kuinka läjässä tahansa! Sen takiahan ne päivystäjät ovat olemassa, että rikkoutumistilanteessa tuovat toisen auton! No, Nobinassahan ajetaan niin kauan kuin auto liikkuu, puuttui siitä mitä osia tahansa...



> Ilmeisesti nimim. Camo Lissabone kuuluu niihin kuljettajiin, jotka jättävät 8-vuotiaan lippunsa hukanneen koululaisenkin pysäkille, koska ILMAN LIPPUA EI SAA MATKUSTAA! Piste.


Ohhoh, järkeä saa käyttää ja antaa armon käydä oikeudesta. Lippunsa hukannut lapsi ja pahasti rikkoutunut auto ovat kyllä aivan eri asioita! Ymmärrätkö? Arvauksesi toimintatavoistani meni pieleen, joten annapa olla viimeinen kerta!

----------


## ipeniemela

30.12. N. klo 7:45 Säterinmetsän pysäkillä poltettiin taas hetki kumia, ennenkuin linjalla 512A ollut NF #411 saatiin liikkeelle ja matka jatkui kohti Otaniemeä. Kyseessä on saman sarjan auto, kuin pari viikkoa sitten Maarinsillan pysäkille jumittunut NF #412. Onkohan vuoden 2003 Volvo 8700LE:issä jotenkin huonommat luistonesto-ominaisuudet, kuin vuoden 2006 vastaavissa, sillä koskaan ei Jokerilinjalla matkustaessani ole auto ehtinyt vitosvaihteelle asti pysäkillä sutiessa.  :Biggrin:  Renkaathan noissa on varmaan ihan sliksit ja tämäkään kuski ei telin kevennintä osannut käyttää.

Pitääpä muuten mainita myös, että pari päivää sitten olin menossa kotiin e21:llä NF #729:n (Scala) kyydissä ja kuskinpuoleinen sivupeili kapsahti Sellon laiturialueelta Ratsukadulle käännyttäessä liikennemerkkiin ja lensi kaaressa irti.  :Biggrin:  Eilen sama auto samassa vuorossa ja sivupeili jeesusteipillä kiinnitetty.  :Very Happy:  Jos Nobina aikoo harjoittaa Lauttasaaren linjoilla yhtä laadukasta toimintaa, niin mielenkiintoista tulee...  :Laughing:

----------


## chauffer

> 30.12. N. klo 7:45 Säterinmetsän pysäkillä poltettiin taas hetki kumia, ennenkuin linjalla 512A ollut NF #411 saatiin liikkeelle ja matka jatkui kohti Otaniemeä. Kyseessä on saman sarjan auto, kuin pari viikkoa sitten Maarinsillan pysäkille jumittunut NF #412. Onkohan vuoden 2003 Volvo 8700LE:issä jotenkin huonommat luistonesto-ominaisuudet, kuin vuoden 2006 vastaavissa, sillä koskaan ei Jokerilinjalla matkustaessani ole auto ehtinyt vitosvaihteelle asti pysäkillä sutiessa.  Renkaathan noissa on varmaan ihan sliksit ja tämäkään kuski ei telin kevennintä osannut käyttää.


 Jos nyt en ihan väärässä ole niin noissa -03:ssa saattaa olla jopa tasauspyörästön lukko, samoin kuin niissä Veolilta Jokerille hommatuissa. Kun ainakin osassa sama kojelauta kuin Helbin kaasu Säffleissä, nehän -02:a...  Eli paremmin niillä pitäis päästä liikkeelle jos kaikki vaan toimii..  :Wink:

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Jos nyt en ihan väärässä ole niin noissa -03:ssa saattaa olla jopa tasauspyörästön lukko, samoin kuin niissä Veolilta Jokerille hommatuissa. Kun ainakin osassa sama kojelauta kuin Helbin kaasu Säffleissä, nehän -02:a...  Eli paremmin niillä pitäis päästä liikkeelle jos kaikki vaan toimii..


Siis tasauspyörästön lukko tuollaisessa eikä luistonestoa?  :Smile:  Eipä noissa vanhemmiten enää luistonestot tunnu pelaavan, ja perälukon saa rikki vaikka heti jos sitä käyttää väärin.
Aikoinaan kuulin, että HelBin Säffle-daameihin piti laittaa perälukot, kun luistonestoa ei saatu synkkaamaan kaasukoneen kanssa.

----------


## Nak

> Jos nyt en ihan väärässä ole niin noissa -03:ssa saattaa olla jopa tasauspyörästön lukko, samoin kuin niissä Veolilta Jokerille hommatuissa. Kun ainakin osassa sama kojelauta kuin Helbin kaasu Säffleissä, nehän -02:a...  Eli paremmin niillä pitäis päästä liikkeelle jos kaikki vaan toimii..


Ei ole lukkoa niissä  :Sad:  ja huono luistonesto. 

Virhe tulee näissä yleensä kaasun liiallisessa käytössä

----------


## zige94

30.12.

HelB 1116 ja 1118 /h78
NF 749 (uusi Volvo 8500LE) /h73
Tänään oli myös löytänyt paikkansa kaksi uutta Nobinan Volvo 8500LE:tä uusilta linjoiltaan h76A ja h76B. Vielä on kuitenkin linjoilla #300 sekä määränpää näytöllä varustettu City L #400-sarjasta. Lauantaina pitää käydä katsomassa mitä autoja löytyy silloin. Silloin pitäisi olla 1 uusi auto molemmilla linjoilla.

----------


## Amatööri

> Olet sinäkin kummallinen periaatteen orja, eli sen periaatteen, että ajetaan linja perille asti, vaikka auto olisi kuinka läjässä tahansa! Sen takiahan ne päivystäjät ovat olemassa, että rikkoutumistilanteessa tuovat toisen auton! No, Nobinassahan ajetaan niin kauan kuin auto liikkuu, puuttui siitä mitä osia tahansa...


No kylläpä tämä asia on saanut aikamoiset mittasuhteet. Omana mielipiteenäni, jos sallitaan, sanoisin miten minä olisin tulkinnut tilanteen. Koko tilanteen lähtökohtahan oli osittain vaurioitunut ikkuna, jonka matkustaja sitten rikkoi lopullisesti hakkaamalla sitä. Sehän ei tietenkään ollut kuljettajan syy. Mutta koska se oli alunperin vauroitunut? Sitähän me emme tiedä kun emme olleet paikalla. Jos se oli ollut jo pitkään, niin miksi kuljettaja ei ollut vaihtanut autoa jo aikaisemmin? Mutta tuossa tilanteessa katson, että kuljettaja saattoi tarpeellista varovaisuutta noudattaen ajaa linjan loppuun asti. Tietysti kaikki matkustajat sijoittautuvat puuttuvan ikkunan etupuolelle. Päivystäjää tuskin on ollut varikolla klo 1.30 jälkeen, joten mahdollisen vara-auton saaminen paikalle olisi saattanut kestää lähemmäs tunnin. Siinä olisi matkustajat  kuitenkin palelleet / hermostuneet. Ja vastuu matkustajistahan on AINA kuljettajalla. Myös ehjällä autolla ajettaessa!

Ja ikkunan rikkonut matkustajahan tuon tilanteen oikeastaan aiheutti. Ei se että ikkuna oli vaurioitunut, oikeuta rikkomaan sityä lopullisesti. Eihän kukaan kysenalaista sitäkään saako pysäköityä autoa, jossa on pieni lommo ovessa, hakata aikansa kuluksi lisää. Vai saako?  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tänään oli myös löytänyt paikkansa kaksi uutta Nobinan Volvo 8500LE:tä uusilta linjoiltaan h76A ja h76B.


Itse asiassa (ainakin) toinen noista oli linjalla h76A/B jo eilen.

----------


## ollit

30.12

NF 754 (Volvo 8500LE) / v72
NF 761 (Volvo 8500LE) / v60

----------


## chauffer

> Siis tasauspyörästön lukko tuollaisessa eikä luistonestoa?  Eipä noissa vanhemmiten enää luistonestot tunnu pelaavan, ja perälukon saa rikki vaikka heti jos sitä käyttää väärin.
> Aikoinaan kuulin, että HelBin Säffle-daameihin piti laittaa perälukot, kun luistonestoa ei saatu synkkaamaan kaasukoneen kanssa.


Helbin Säffleissä on sekä luistonesto että lukkoperä ja telin kevennys, ei voi varmempaa yhdistelmää olla  :Very Happy: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 16:04 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 16:00 ----------




> Ei ole lukkoa niissä  ja huono luistonesto. 
> 
> Virhe tulee näissä yleensä kaasun liiallisessa käytössä


selvä, ne sit vähän eri varusteilla. Juu kyllä kaikilla autoilla tän 15 vuotta päässyt perille, ei aina edes telinkevennys ollut kunnossa... ja näillä uusilla pääsee paljon paremmin liikkeelle kun ottaa luistoneston pois päältä, tosin sitten pitää olla järki siinä kaasun käytössä! Tämä ei sitten niille pysäkin kiilloittajille :Biggrin: siis luiston eston pois kytkeminen  :Smile:

----------


## JT

To 30.12. Espoo

NF #771 / 106 & 110
NF #772 / 43

Lisää Hakunilasta Espooseen siirrettyjä autoja: NF #295 / e26 ja #326.

----------


## aki

> 29.12.
> 
> Tuli tänään illalla nähtyä myös Nobinan 629 Volvo 8700LE joka oli Nobinan uusissa vihreissä väreissä, oli linjalla h55. Mille linjalle tuo oikeasti kuuluu, miltä varikolta ja mistä tullut, en ole nimittäin ennen tuota nähnyt.


Tuo on Myllypuron varikon auto ja sillä ajetaan Itäkeskuksen ja Kontulan liityntälinjoja sekä linjoja h16 ja h55.

Nobina on siirtänyt kalustoa Hakunilasta muille varikoille, Kloviin on siirretty ainakin autot 294,295 ja 326, Myllypuroon taas 138,179 ja 292. Lisää kalustosiirtoja on varmasti vielä luvassa Tammikuun aikana.

Muutama havainto Vantaalta 30.12

v55 / teli-ikarukset 331,332 ja 351, 331:ssä oli buscom epäkunnossa, myöskään lipunmyyntipääte ei toiminut, Buscomia ei oltu peitetty mitenkään ja jokainen matkustaja yritti siihen turhaan matkakorttiaan näyttää, ulkomaalaistaustainen kuljettaja ei vaivautunut sanomaan että laite on rikki vaan katseli hölmistyneesti turhaan korttiaan lukijan edessä heiluttavia matkustajia, että sellaista asiakaspalvelua.

----------


## Miska

> Nobina on siirtänyt kalustoa Hakunilasta muille varikoille, Kloviin on siirretty ainakin autot 294,295 ja 326, Myllypuroon taas 138,179 ja 292. Lisää kalustosiirtoja on varmasti vielä luvassa Tammikuun aikana.


Myllypuroon on siirretty myös autot 165 ja 290.

----------


## joboo

30.12.2010

Helb 401 / h45
Helb 412 / h45
Helb 423 / h45
Helb 9810 / h39

----------


## Kuski

> Olet sinäkin kummallinen periaatteen orja, eli sen periaatteen, että ajetaan linja perille asti, vaikka auto olisi kuinka läjässä tahansa! Sen takiahan ne päivystäjät ovat olemassa, että rikkoutumistilanteessa tuovat toisen auton! No, Nobinassahan ajetaan niin kauan kuin auto liikkuu, puuttui siitä mitä osia tahansa...


Tämä nyt on typerää jankkaamista, mutta en mielestäni sanonut ajavani linjaa loppuun, olipa auto sitten kuinka läjässä tahansa. Itse taas sanoit, että viallisella autolla et aja! Tarkoitin ko. tapausta, jossa ikkuna oli rikki ja viimeinen sivu yli puolivälin, niin en todellakaan jää odottamaan vara-autoa jos TURVALLISESTI JA ERITYISTÄ VAROVAISUUTTA NOUDATTAEN (maalaisjärkeä)pystyn viemään vuoron perille asti.

Sorry taas ot. Osaltani tämä jää tähän.

----------


## zige94

> Itse asiassa (ainakin) toinen noista oli linjalla h76A/B jo eilen.


Okei. Itse en eilen nähnyt  :Smile:  Mikä oli muuten sen auton numero joka kolaroi eilen linjalla h73?

----------


## Rehtori

PL Volvo 9700NG linjalla U540, auto oli valtionkaarissa.

Vaikkei tähän ketjuun kuulukkaan, niin PL:n ExpressBuss -värinen 9700NG oli jouluaattona Turun pikavuorossa.

----------


## zige94

30.12.

TLL 4/h74 (Volvo 8700 EEV)
NF 751/s731 (Volvo 8500LE)
NF 752/s742 (Volvo 8500LE)

----------


## joboo

Hyvää uutta vuotta näin aikasemmin ja kohta sitten on uudet bussit liikkeellä! katotaa miten kulkee vai kulkeekos  :Smile:

----------


## aki

> Hyvää uutta vuotta näin aikasemmin ja kohta sitten on uudet bussit liikkeellä! katotaa miten kulkee vai kulkeekos


Onhan noista uusista autoista suurin osa ollut linjalla jo hyvänaikaa ja hyvinhän nuo on kulkenut!

----------


## Mikle

> Noniin, järki käyttöön nyt!
> Itse en ajaisi matkustajat kyydissä ikkunattomalla autolla senttiäkään!
> Ikkunoita voi pitää osana matkustajia suojaavia rakenteita.
> 
> Kuka vastaa, jos jotain sattuukin? Liikennemerkki tulee jo valmiiksi rikkinäisestä ikkunasta sisään ja palaset lentelevät ja aiheuttavat vammoja? Joku vilustuu ja sairastuu kylmästä ilmasta?
> Niin , kuka vastaa jos näin ajaa? Kuljettaja tietenkin!
> Joten matka seis. Silloin ei kuljettajaa voi syyttää vaaran aiheuttamisesta.
> Ei ole kuljettajan vika, jos bussifirmassa ei ole ketään paikalla, joka voisi vara-auton tuoda.


Satunnaisen bussimatkustajan eli meikäläisen mielipide tähän keskusteluun:

Yllä lainattu on mun mielestä ainoa oikea tapa toimia tuossa tapauksessa. Kuskin oikeusturvan että matkustajien turvallisuuden kannalta. Matkan viivästyminen ko.vaurion takia on toki matkustajille ikävää. Vielä ikävämpää olisi, jos epätodennäköinen tapahtuu loppumatkalla ja sattuu se mainittu onnnettomuus tai mitä vaan muuta. Rikkinäinen auto on rikkinäinen ja vain ehjät kelpaa duuniin!

----------


## joboo

Onhan se hyvä nähdä mitäs h39:lle tulee kun siltähän lähtee MAN:nit pois.
Ja h45 on ainakin tullu helb 423 korvaamaan 9711 ja 9714 on viellä liikenteessä et saa nähdä mitä sen tilalle tulee  :Very Happy:  Kyllä nuo Scania L94 on mukavia kyydittäjiä!  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Okei. Itse en eilen nähnyt


Seisoi Malmin asemalla noin klo 15, kun saavuin sinne h73:lla.

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> Helbin Säffleissä on sekä luistonesto että lukkoperä ja telin kevennys, ei voi varmempaa yhdistelmää olla


HelBin Säffleissä luistonesto on kyllä ihan kuljettajan keveä kaasujalka!  :Wink: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 11:16 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 11:05 ----------




> Tämä nyt on typerää jankkaamista, mutta en mielestäni sanonut ajavani linjaa loppuun, olipa auto sitten kuinka läjässä tahansa. Itse taas sanoit, että viallisella autolla et aja! Tarkoitin ko. tapausta, jossa ikkuna oli rikki ja viimeinen sivu yli puolivälin, niin en todellakaan jää odottamaan vara-autoa jos TURVALLISESTI JA ERITYISTÄ VAROVAISUUTTA NOUDATTAEN (maalaisjärkeä)pystyn viemään vuoron perille asti.
> 
> Sorry taas ot. Osaltani tämä jää tähän.


Maalaisjärki on hyvä asia, mutta viranomaisten mielipide tähän asiaan saattaapi hyvinkin olla toinen. Muista, että töppäilyistäsi vastaat sinä itse! Jos tällaisessa ikkunatäysrikkotapauksessa jätät matkanteon kesken ja jäät odottamaan vara-autoa, sinua ei voi syyttää mistään. Mutta jos ajat sillä ikkunarikkoisella autolla ja joku päättääkin myöhemmin nostaa jutun asiasta, niin lirissä olet. Ja takuuvarma asia on, että jos saatkin syytteen ei työnantajasi sinua mitenkään tue, vaikka kuinka ajoit vuoron kiltisti loppuun eikä tullut ajamatonta lähtöä.

----------


## ipeniemela

Mikähän auto oli tässä kyseessä?




> HelBin Säffleissä luistonesto on kyllä ihan kuljettajan keveä kaasujalka!


Mikä oli todistettava.  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Mikähän auto oli tässä kyseessä?


Luultavasti VT 558 tai 559.

Voisi nuokin omakaupunki.fi-sivuston lukijat panostaa noihin kuvien laatuun ja rajaukseen, että näkyisi bussista myös keula tai etuosa, jottei tunnistaminen mene aina näin vaikeaksi. :Wink:

----------


## chauffer

> Mikähän auto oli tässä kyseessä?
> 
> 
> 
> Mikä oli todistettava.


Asiaan kyllä edelleen vaikuttaa myös se mikä autossa EI toimi, esim se lukko ja telinkevennys. Luistonestosta usein enemmän haittaa kuin hyötyä... toki se kaasujalka se tärkein niinkuin parin viikon takainen tapaus Nobinan 8700:lla Kehä ykkösellä osoitti...  :Biggrin: 

---------- Viesti lisätty kello 12:21 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu kello 12:18 ----------




> HelBin Säffleissä luistonesto on kyllä ihan kuljettajan keveä kaasujalka!


 se on totta, mutta lukon toimiessa eipä sitä tarvitsekaan :Biggrin:

----------


## zige94

31.12.

NF 137/h73 (City L teli)
NF 750 & 752/h73 (Volvo 8500LE)
NF 760/h76B (Volvo 8500LE)

----------


## kuukanko

Helsinki 31.12.2010

WL 29 (VHZ-791, ex 105) / 452K

----------


## joboo

31.12.2010!

Helb 1104 / h45

----------


## ipeniemela

matkustin hetki sitten Helb #215:llä (kaasu säffle teli) linjalla h66A ruoholahdesta rautatientorille vaihtaakseni siellä s324:ään ja koko matkan kuului ohjaamosta tasainen ding-dong-ding-dong varoitusääni. Auto kuitenkin kulki normaalisti.

----------


## chauffer

> matkustin hetki sitten Helb #215:llä (kaasu säffle teli) linjalla h66A ruoholahdesta rautatientorille vaihtaakseni siellä s324:ään ja koko matkan kuului ohjaamosta tasainen ding-dong-ding-dong varoitusääni. Auto kuitenkin kulki normaalisti.


jäähdytin neste vajaus tai luukku auki...

----------


## Tonttu18

> matkustin hetki sitten Helb #215:llä (kaasu säffle teli) linjalla h66A ruoholahdesta rautatientorille vaihtaakseni siellä s324:ään ja koko matkan kuului ohjaamosta tasainen ding-dong-ding-dong varoitusääni. Auto kuitenkin kulki normaalisti.


Niistä kuuluu aina kaikenlaista. Yleensä ding-dong äänen jälkeen auto sammuu seuraavalla pysähdyksellä, mutta tuossa tapauksessa joku sähkövika (?)  :Wink:

----------


## JT

Pe 31.12. Espoo

NF #781 / e10

----------


## joboo

31.12.2010

Helb 311 / h45

----------


## GT8N

31.12.

NF 629 on saanut Nobinan värit.

----------


## LimoSWN

> Tuo volvon varoitusääni dingdingding on itselleni tuttu jo lapsuudesta, kun tokaluokkalaisena matkustin HKL:n 86-sarjan torni-volvoilla. Jos Nobina sai viimeiset City L:nsä vuonna 2005, voidaan tuosta laskea, että melkein parikymmentä vuotta on sama dingding-kilinä volvon busseissa kuulunut varoitusäänenä.


Onhan tuosta kilkutin kelllosta toinenkin versio vanhemmissa Nof:in autoissa. 4,5,8,9,18,19,20,331,340,371,372.

----------


## Nak

> Onhan tuosta kilkutin kellosta toinenkin versio vanhemmissa Nof:in autoissa. 4,5,8,9,18,19,20,331,340,371,372.


Tämä johtuu siitä kun niissä on Thoreb-väyläohjattu sähköjärjestelmä. Siis kaikissa 96-vuoden Nobinalaisissa on tuo sama "ding-dong-ding-dong". 

Legendaarisin Volvo ääni on tosin se "pim-pim-pim". Osassa NF 400-443 sarjan autoissa se on ja osassa on sama äänimaailma kun Helbin säffleissä 201-232

----------

